#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  The Marriage Contract to have an Expiration?

## kalaboso

its a given fact, it's easy to obtain a marriage contract in the philippines however, it is very difficult to have it annuled. 

On this regards, would you want to put an expiry date on the contract?

----------


## YJOB

ha ha ha kuyaw sad nang ideaha da, so meaning off-limits sa ato misis kun dili pa ma-renew and contract? ;D

----------


## Khitty

i think this is a very good idea  :cheesy:

----------


## mon3tt3

hahaha kuyawa sa? nya if ma expire na ngita napud lain? hihihihi

----------


## charmz_fire

kalingaw ani oist.. kapoy kaayo magcge ka renew..
unya taga renew bayad pa jud.. weeee

----------


## YJOB

> kalingaw ani oist.. kapoy kaayo magcge ka renew..
> unya taga renew bayad pa jud.. weeee


mao jud.

unya ang lisod pa, magtud-tod na kun kinsa'y moadto sa city hall or asa dapita na iparenew.

or... kun wa'y kwarta igasto pa-renew, live-in lang una?  :clap:

----------


## Figyet

nya mag linya nasab ta ani ig pa renew . . . murag NBI

heheheh :mrgreen:

----------


## kalaboso

to my mind, it is about time that we should do something about this matter. for I beliv the requisites to a successful marraige are as follows;

HAPPINESS
To be happy with a man, you must understand him a lot
and love him a little.
To be happy with a woman, you must love her a lot and
not try to understand her at all.

LONGEVITY
Married men live longer than single men, but married
men are a lot more willing to die.

MEMORY
Any married man should forget his mistakes, there's no
use in two people remembering the same thing.

APPEARANCE
Men wake up as good-looking as they went to bed.
Women somehow deteriorate during the night

PROPENSITY TO CHANGE
A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he
doesn't.
A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change,
and she does.

DISCUSSION TECHNIQUE
A woman has the last word in any argument.
Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a
new argument.

COMPREHENSION
There are 2 times when a man doesn't understand a
woman - before marriage and after marriage.

"This is not about destroying family ties, but this about giving a second chance to those who commits mistakes the first time".

----------


## mike_iansat

hahaha! murag licensya!!! unya pwede kaha ma renew :Huh:

----------


## jayjayjay

y not maglive-in nalang wa pay samok...

----------


## jayjayjay

din f ever sure na cla, marry the one.

----------


## tulisan666

no money back guarantee, di tulad ng bayantel.

----------


## black_vixen

hahahaha, kinsay may bulahan ani nga naay expiry date? katong magpa.annul? cguro?! 
dli kau bug-at huna2x un.....

----------


## 7DMM

just like entering any kind of contract. pag chure sa daan kung dili tambling gyud ka

----------


## ben_wong83

Yup... as long as its renewable  :clap:

----------


## Ms.Beau

wai blema

----------


## galvin

yeah...

this is a good idea for those who are planning for annulment, at least they have the option to renew or not to renew.... :Cheesy:  isip2x...

----------


## Bigfoot Oracle

Expiry date? That only fits to those who are not certain with their partners.

Thoughts become things. So if you think dili mo magdugay sa imong pakaslan, ayaw nalang og tuga-tuga.

We all have different views about marriage. Anywhores, that is my view.

----------


## xtian_hero

[color=purple]  :cheesy:  no way... haha.... para lang sa mga immature people nga mag happy go lucky lang to experience what marriage is and being married... haha.. lay claro ang pag promise in front of the alter...

----------


## maerkz

what for? no!

----------


## diem

[color=navy]*Would I want to put an expiry date on the marriage contract?*

Geez. There is a simple, preventive measure for this. *Don't get married at all.*

Besides, isn't there a expiry clause in marriage? *Till Death do the married couple part.*

----------


## kalaboso

it goes like... " till our next renewal do we part"...

----------


## clarkhkent

aron dili kapuyon para pa renew....aw dili na lang ta mag minyo ani....hehehe!

----------


## Generals

interesting idea. daghan sad malipay tingali ani...

----------


## kalaboso

up lang ko ani! murag na overtakena na ug maayo.

----------


## Dorothea

> its a given fact, it's easy to obtain a marriage contract in the philippines however, it is very difficult to have it annuled. 
> 
> On this regards, would you want to put an expiry date on the contract?


No, I wouldn't want that.

----------


## sirius

yes, naa unta

----------


## yagit

nope..it would not make any sense... what would be the difference sa mga minyo og managuyab... kng mao mn gani na..maayo pa d nlng mg minyo... whats the point of making promises na mu expire ra diay...toinks...

----------


## zyLe

> nope..it would not make any sense... what would be the difference sa mga minyo og managuyab... kng mao mn gani na..maayo pa d nlng mg minyo... whats the point of making promises na mu expire ra diay...toinks...


mao gyud! mura man ug ID na mo expire, nya human pede i renew! hehehehe...

----------


## mike-portnoy

mas nindot kng naa kay duha ka options wen u get married. 

option A: renewable

option B: non-renewable

para way mahay.....pero kng ako B lng cguro ko. harharhar!!!!!!

----------


## Generals

hehe optional.... murag happy meal....

----------


## love2travel

> nope..it would not make any sense... what would be the difference sa mga minyo og managuyab... kng mao mn gani na..maayo pa d nlng mg minyo... whats the point of making promises na mu expire ra diay...toinks...


Precisely... sticking together for better or worse is tough (whether uyab or minyo) but I would still prefer the no expiry license! Unless of course, buang ang imong asawa, in that case, pwede magpa-annul!  :smiley:

----------


## LytSlpr

Bavaria's most glamorous politician -- a flame-haired motorcyclist who helped bring down state premier Edmund Stoiber -- has shocked the Catholic state in Germany by suggesting marriage should last just 7 years. 

Gabriele Pauli, who poses on her web site in motorcycle leathers, is standing for the leadership of Bavaria's Christian Social Union (CSU) -- sister party of Chancellor Angela Merkel's conservative Christian Democrats (CDU) -- in a vote next week.

She told reporters at the launch of her campaign manifesto on Wednesday she wanted marriage to expire after seven years and accused the CSU, which promotes traditional family values, of nurturing ideals of marriage which are wide of the mark.

"The basic approach is wrong ... many marriages last just because people believe they are safe," she told reporters. "My suggestion is that marriages expire after seven years."

After that time, couples should either agree to extend their marriage or it should be automatically dissolved, she said.

Fifty-year-old Pauli, twice divorced, is a maverick intent on shaking up her male-dominated and mainly Catholic party which has dominated Bavarian politics since World War Two.

"This is about bringing ideas into the CSU and starting a discussion," she told German television on Thursday after she had unleashed a wave of criticism from other politicians.

Former foe Stoiber said she did not belong in the CSU and European lawmaker Ingo Freidrich dismissed her views.

"She is diametrically contradicting our Christian, ethical values," Freidrich said.

Peter Ramsauer, head of the CSU in Germany's parliament, compared Pauli's ideas to "the dirt under your fingernails".

Pauli, who attracted attention earlier this year when she posed for a magazine wearing long black latex gloves, was at the centre of a snooping scandal which eventually led to Stoiber, Bavarian premier for 14 years, saying he would stand down early.

She said his office tried to obtain details about lovers and alcohol consumption to use against her.

The CSU will elect Stoiber's successor as party head at a conference next week. He will be replaced as state premier in early October.

Viewed as a party rebel, Pauli stands almost no chance of winning next week's vote. The contest has been fought mainly between Bavarian state economy minister Erwin Huber and German Consumer Minister Horst Seehofer.

The popularity of Seehofer, a 58-year-old married father of three, has suffered from the disclosure that he had been having an affair with a younger woman who recently had his baby.

----------


## vladmire

wow!! very stu*id suggestion.

----------


## chipper_buy

i must agree

----------


## Dorothea

Mao bitaw nga gitawag ug marriage kay ang concept *forever*. Mao bitaw nga naay diamond engagement ring kay ga symbolize ug *forever*. 

But on the other hand, if women get a new diamond ring every seven years, we might go for that idea.

LOL

----------


## aleyson

whoa...whats the point in getting married if it will just expire? toinks 
mao gyud...concept of marriage is forever....
it wouldn't be a marriage if you know it will just expire after 7 years...and then if the couple has problems they won't work harder to make the relationship work because they know their marriage will end soon....

----------


## phruckthoy

> quote author=yagit link=topic=138105.msg2722654#msg2722654 date=1188433278]
> nope..it would not make any sense... what would be the difference sa mga minyo og managuyab... kng mao mn gani na..maayo pa d nlng mg minyo... whats the point of making promises na mu expire ra diay...toinks...
> 
> 
> Precisely... sticking together for better or worse is tough (whether uyab or minyo) but I would still prefer the no expiry license! Unless of course, buang ang imong asawa, in that case, pwede magpa-annul!


up

----------


## krazygal_05

:huh:  contract? pwd pud... pero kanang.. like 6months probi ka.. den kung maayo ang pinagsamahan... regular na.... :mrgreen:

----------


## beowulf

himoan sad ka og kontrata sa imong pagka-anak. after five years og kapoyan gani imong ginikanan nimo di na i-renew ang kontrata unya ipanghatag na lang ka. OK ra nimo?

----------


## krazygal_05

hehehe... hmmmmm  :undecided:

----------


## PaperOne

mura raman nig nahulog og..Trial and error. ang mga anak ang looy.. 

d ko mosogot...

----------


## love2travel

> mura raman nig nahulog og..Trial and error. ang mga anak ang looy.. 
> 
> d ko mosogot...


this is a valid point... what you decide for yourself is one matter but having children around makes the decision more difficult... you have to add them into the equation...  :rolleyes:

----------


## vaughn

i won't............

if lng ha......if this would happen.....wa nay kwenta ang "For better or for worse. Til death do as part."

luoy au ang mga bata if ever.....

----------


## pam

hahaha

----------


## pam

hahaha funny

----------


## chipper_buy

no!!

----------


## kula

watta contract!

----------


## Serene

*Nope... Marriage should be forever. If people can't take that, they shouldn't get married in the first place. *   :Kiss:

----------


## kula

^^^ btaw btaw...

----------


## krazygal_05

hmmmmm.... sabagy.. naa man annulmnt.. hehehe  :evil:  

 haaayyy... sayanga wui.. la man xa kahulat sa ako.. nag una2x mna xa ug minyo oinkz....  :cry:

----------


## Jpacs29

even naa pa nay expiry date its not a good idea, mas maayo pa i impose nalang divorce para dili na ka mag hulat hulat kung kanus a, for example pakasal ka karon, then what if next week dili na ka ganahan sa imo partner? then expiry date sa imong marriage is after 5 years pa heheheehe, dili ba pwerteng dugaya maghulat ug 5 years? weeeehhhhhhh![br]Posted on: September 26, 2007, 07:52:41 AM_________________________________________________


> hmmmmm.... sabagy.. naa man annulmnt.. hehehe  
> 
>  haaayyy... sayanga wui.. la man xa kahulat sa ako.. nag una2x mna xa ug minyo oinkz....


another annaulment sa pinas mas mahal pa kaysa magpakasal ka bwahahaahaha

----------


## krazygal_05

bitaw bitaw... sakto pud ka... 

 :evil:  hmmm.. would der b a possibilty na magka buwag pa sila? hehehe... just asking that to myself...  :undecided:   :evil:

----------


## r0mm3L

hehe contractual na d i nang minyo ron, renew renew

----------


## ryan22

*sus lingawa kaha if mo expire ang marraige contract, daghan jud dili magpa renew ba!

ig end sa contract daghan jud balhin dayon ug employer ba..*  :cheesy:

----------


## vaughn

lol korek laki

----------


## wickedmymy

hehe btaw2x.. gasto2x lng jud ni.. but nyc idea! haha

----------


## frigg

ok ra., para atleast mag klaruhay ig ka pa re-new , sus kalingaw ..  :laugh:

----------


## gaydar_1

lol..haha..mao...lingawa anang renewal noh...mgkatiguwang ta ani cge lang renew? faet pd...

----------


## andch81

ka nindot kaha ani.hahahha

----------


## rudjard

> its a given fact, it's easy to obtain a marriage contract in the philippines however, it is very difficult to have it annuled. 
> 
> On this regards, would you want to put an expiry date on the contract?


untwah hahaha!

mura diay nig passport?!....  :cheesy: 
NO...
kai basically when u decided to be with someone for the rest of your life dli ramn cgro dayon ka mo decide by ur impulse. it needs thorough thinking and planning when u want to settle and have a family of ur own.
dli rman gd ni dayon overnyt decision ang magpakasal. otherwise it will be a very stupid decision.

your mirriage license is your new status in life...not like other licenses, example your driver's license nga kng dli nka ganahan modrive or magdalag sakyanan you can either revoke it or renew it....

mao nga kung dli gyd ka sure..ayawg enter!  :wink:

----------


## gaydar_1

^^^precisely...marriage is a risk...whether good or bad by your own definition...it sums up to your view and seriousness about marriage

----------


## odin

yes! a perfect idea!
a much grander idea than income taxation

----------


## kula

paet bya aning cg renw dah, gasto kaayu pero ok ra ky pwed ra ka makapang chix tapos renw later.. nyahahaha

----------


## elvishtattoo

madato mau ang gobyerno kung mao na mahitabo!
laliman lang ug annual ang renew sa marriage contract...
then penalty pa jud kung ma late ug renew! ( kung i renew man gani! hehehe! ) 
tsk-tsk...

----------


## pam

hehehehe

----------


## bellisima

Thats is interesting. I wouldnt mind that idea at all. you know, for a change.

----------


## isaac95

> Thats is interesting. I wouldnt mind that idea at all. you know, for a change.


If a man and woman bind by our Almighty God thru Marriage, there's no way to be annuled..... I think your idea is not valid enough..... Marriage is sacred, it is not a TOY na if dili naka imo nalang isalibay.....

 before you enter in the stage of MATRIMONY be sure both partners are in-LOVE with each other.... Unsa na inyo Bahay-Bahayan na inig human ug duwa wala na? 

 Dame desu..... Tootemo Warui desu.....

----------


## ola

_What's FOREVER for? If nay expiry date?_

----------


## ninpags

Okay ra, atleast naay choice and couple if dli na mowork ila relationship...but contrary man sab sa religion...pero ambot ok raman tingali...

----------


## hotstud666

di ko uy. unsaon na lang, kung ig abot sa expiration date dili mo renew ang usa. unsa man, pasabot puede na mag minyo ug lain? paryente lang ni sa divorce.

----------


## jooni

> di ko uy. unsaon na lang, kung ig abot sa expiration date dili mo renew ang usa. unsa man, pasabot puede na mag minyo ug lain? paryente lang ni sa divorce.


may tama ka!

ako pud, dili ko uyon anang naay expiration date ang marriage contract...maypa dili na lang magminyo usa if dili sure ang duha ka tawo na involve kay hago2x lang na xa, dili bya lalim ang mga preparations anang kasal2x unya mo end ra pud diay.....  :cheesy:

----------


## sirius

im in favor sa iya suggestion para at least ba if your partner is no longer happy with you then dili na magubot ang family or maybe optional lang like pwede naa expiration date or pwede sa nimo pilion ang unlimited upon taking your vows

----------


## skylee_swoop

i'll keep on holding on... it may not be for long... just keep on holding close to me...

----------


## IT

sa ila rana sa GERMANY...

----------


## frigg

hmm.. i dnt mind..  :tongue:

----------


## jdimpas

renewable?? kahasol pud.. pero nindot ni kung mag.away mo.. dli naka mag pa renew sa contract..  :cheesy:   :cheesy:   :cheesy:

----------


## kula

waaaaaaaahahaha lingaw kaayu naay xpiry...

----------


## mini_skirt

coolio lageh na nga idea.haha.nice na sha.up co ana.haha.

----------


## mikogerald

Okey ra basta renewable cya.

----------


## Ryan747

> _What's FOREVER for? If nay expiry date?_


Mo ana nlng ang pari "till the contract expire".  :Cheesy: 

Nindot pud ni pwede ma renew kay naay uban ang bati nla batasan anha na ipa gawas kng kasal namo.
Pero sa ako ka kpoy ba ani cge renew pwede divorce nlng sa ako.  :Cheesy:

----------


## mOnOzErO

Depende cguro! bwhahahah!

----------


## frigg

kewl ni xa ky kn d na mag ka sibabot aw dili renewhon ang contract :mrgreen: next dayun  :coolsmiley: 
no bitterness attached.

----------


## mhillette_javier

i'm super agree with that!!! :mrgreen: hope it will happen...  :clap:

----------


## duckyoink

hahahah...well who knows soon nana jud expiration ang contract para d na mgpa annul..

----------


## owenc1979

ganahan kay ko ani, kapoy baba sako asawa uy...pag uyab pa, sweet man kay mi...nya hinay hinay gawas kina-iya...then pag minyo, nisamot. mayta naa renew wui! para di ko mag pa renew!

----------


## tanbul

I think dili ko uyon ani nga idea kay naay maapiktohan. What if dili namo ganahan mo renew, unsaon naman kung naa moy mga anak.
magbinahinay mo sa inyong anak. mo og nagbahin og abot sa umahan.hehehhe

----------


## 123456

huh!? dont get married if your not sincere to spend with that person for you whole life...

----------


## bubblegum0719

YES! sometimes we don't deserve each other...and ..we discover that pag married na! di ba?

----------


## kazuya

may untag naa puy fixer ni aron walay hasol... pareho sa LTO bah

----------


## dabidoo

> YES! sometimes we don't deserve each other...and ..we discover that pag married na! di ba?


right pero thats the best thing sa married life. ma surpass ninyo ang problema. 101% sa tanan marriage mag away jud and dili jud magkasinabot. lain lain gud mog race and family then nag abot mo. lisod adjust, pero kung maka adjust mo nice baya  :Smiley:

----------


## mOnOzErO

atong ipa ammend ang marriage contract para mabutangan og expiration date! okies :Huh:

----------


## bluefairy

ai dile ko ganahan...kapoy sige renew...

----------


## tanbul

walay man seguroy perfect match na makita nato. naa gyud tanan problima. Naa rana ninyo how to handle 
the sa inyong relation isip usa na ka family. Kinahanglan gyud mo ma adjust kay tinuod nang giingon nila nga ang tinuod nga batasan anha ra mogawas in married na mo.hehehe maayo unta og nindot nga batawas ang mogawas.....

----------


## neekul

no uy. that's so immature!

----------


## FrankCastle

malipay jud ko ana

----------


## cindy

bitaw maau kung naa kay mapul-an pd iya ta sa usa ka tawo kung kanunay nimo kuyog haha..

----------


## tanbul

naa naman kaha moy ipuli if ever dili namo pa renewhon sa inyong partner :Huh:  :Huh: ?heheheh nangita na diay daan, sumangil lang renew.......

----------


## cindy

aw kana napl-an aw pu;ihan dayon unsay dugayan

----------


## redzy

hmmm.. for me cguro, yes... para kung mapul.an man gani..dli nlang e renew...d bah :Huh:  kana kung dli nka gnahan sa husband nimo..

----------


## comicGeek

maypa di mag minyo kung butangan og condition ang ka minyoon. 

kuyawa na gyud sa mga values sa taw ron no?

----------


## bluefairy

> maypa di mag minyo kung butangan og condition ang ka minyoon. 
> 
> kuyawa na gyud sa mga values sa taw ron no?


sakto jud ka diha

----------


## hominidko

pwede sad.... nindot na na idea...  :evil:   :evil:   :evil:

----------


## kenth11

ang nindot ani ang magtiayon ra ang magboot kung pila katuig mo expire ang contract... minimum 3 years aron dli mag segi renew...

----------


## babyjane77

No, marriage contract is for lifetime. Love doesn't have expiry date right..

----------


## tanbul

What if ang wife ganahan pa mag renew apan ang dili na ganahan ang husbund or vise versa morag dili serugo na fair no?.
Dapat if ever naay usa sa couple na ganahan pa e renew so the show must still go on. kay kung naay usa nga mo work out sa relationship puede paman ma save kung naa man gani mis-understanding na nahitabo. Sa pagpanguyab gani usa raman ni proposed......
Kana nalang ang duha gyud ang naay gusto nga dili na i renew. unsa kahay maayo ani :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## get_dona

i think para ni sa mga practicalay nalang ba! if ever given a chance na naay expiry date,why not...
it'll be an advantage sa katong mga bata pa kaayo na nagminyo na then in the long run they found out na dili diay 
sakto ilang gibuhat na nag minyo cla especially katong na buntis dba? they will a chance to renew or not renew hahahaha it's sometimes funny 
but it's also a very clever idea. pro ayaw lang to padungga ang mga religious group,kay basin batoun jud ang ni pasiugda ani!  :Smiley:  hehehe

----------


## vnokz

hahaha... pytera, unya kng dli ma renew?? dakpon mu sa LTO??wahahaha

----------


## vnokz

naa pud ni monthly taxes??wahehehe

----------


## andch81

y not..its worth a try.hehehe

----------


## emailroy2002

Free agent nalang bro.... kay way contract hehehe.

----------


## kenth11

> What if ang wife ganahan pa mag renew apan ang dili na ganahan ang husbund or vise versa morag dili serugo na fair no?.
> Dapat if ever naay usa sa couple na ganahan pa e renew so the show must still go on. kay kung naay usa nga mo work out sa relationship puede paman ma save kung naa man gani mis-understanding na nahitabo. Sa pagpanguyab gani usa raman ni proposed......
> Kana nalang ang duha gyud ang naay gusto nga dili na i renew. unsa kahay maayo ani


kung naa gud dli na ganahan mo renew then ang usa gusto pa mo renew morag dli nana mowork oi... magsegi naman lang to pasingit hantod asa pol e ang iya partner...

----------


## ronna

marriage contract? i woould like that.

----------


## gerard

kana lami na, arun imu nalng huwaton mu xpire meriage contrct kng way lami imu partner.. 
hehehehehehe.. nya kng nindot ang samahan d renew lang... :mrgreen:

----------


## edddder

it should be lifetime...

just drops of juices

----------


## lazanas

mas maayo naay expiry date aron wala na gasto mag pa annuled!

----------


## jntio

shud b lyftym

----------


## mOnOzErO

Kung asa ta malipay didto ta!

----------


## khandyac

i dont like that idea coz tanang taw diri sa pilipinas sayon sayonon nlang ang marriage kung mao nang storyaha..di bya duwa2 ang marriage nho!!

----------


## tanbul

ah seguro bati lang seguro na inyong mga partner oi... maayo pa mag-ilis nalang mo daan sa wala pamo mag minyo heheheheh

----------


## lwed

Mas maayo cguro oi naai test drive para kong minyo na wala nay oliay diba rebuls!!.....  :cheesy:   :Shocked:   :i am not worthy:   :twisted2:

----------


## gnox

kung binuang ra okay kaayo pro lahi naman gud kn pamilya na, I don't agree with marriage contract renewal

----------


## JaM_meE

> marriage contract? i woould like that.


sure.. coz i always change my mind..

----------


## 555Vines555

of course not! marriage is a sacred pact...i dont know if u guys agree with me but it would be a sin to do so...y enter into something u arent even sure to begin with :Huh:

----------


## 555Vines555

> ah seguro bati lang seguro na inyong mga partner oi... maayo pa mag-ilis nalang mo daan sa wala pamo mag minyo heheheheh



-i agree=)

----------


## tetty

para sa akoa?  :cheesy:  ok ra man naa expiry pro mas ok if wala nalang....  :thinking:  puslan ta man naka sulod na ipa dayon na lang....  :rolleyes:

----------


## catch

lol

lisud ni kay magkita ta kung maglinyahay na sa SM or Robinson's, if ever these Marriage Contract Renewal centers would exist.

----------


## dong roel

kana kung naay mag parenew. problema basin puro new.  :cheesy:

----------


## taryon78

mas ma-ayo walay renew pero kung mag buwag ang manag asawa ., dali ra unta wala nay daghang agi-an , usik sa kwarta daghan bayran basta nag ka sinabut nga mag buwag ,buwag pariha ra nag pakasal basta naa tistigo papirma abogado ok., diba., he .,he

----------


## notooth

defeats the purpose of "settling down".......

----------


## dong roel

> defeats the purpose of "settling down".......


kanang "settling down" wa man ni gi specify kon kang kinsa ra, o kon kapila ka mo settle. pwede man tingali, settling down here and there so on so forth... hehehehe!  :evil:

----------


## lazanas

Pwede sad mag pa edit nalang sa marriage contract....Ilisan nalang ang either name sa girl or boy...kun kinsa man gani ang ilisan...saman :Huh:

----------


## gotinsane

> its a given fact, it's easy to obtain a marriage contract in the philippines however, it is very difficult to have it annuled. 
> 
> On this regards, would you want to put an expiry date on the contract?


practically speaking, there will be no marriage nalng kaya kay waste of money knowing that somehow you're already thinking about breaking up na bisan bago pa lang mo ga sugod. anyway pwede naman karon dalhon sa bata ang family name sa father bisan dili kasal ang man ug ang woman naa nay law for that na pwede na

----------


## kiekim

sus! mga langit unsa man na pagkaon nga naa expiration date! unswa...ay nlang pagminyo kung gusto ka tilaw2 unya kung pul-an biyaan.

----------


## nic-btc

haha nindota ani na issue dah nahan mga laki ani...heehh

up lng nato ni

----------


## andy_1904

> its a given fact, it's easy to obtain a marriage contract in the philippines however, it is very difficult to have it annuled. 
> 
> On this regards, would you want to put an expiry date on the contract?


malipay gyud for sure ang ga-sakit sa kaminyuon!!! hehehehe

----------


## mOnOzErO

can we suggest ma ipa ammend para naa nay expiry :Huh: ??

----------


## Nicolette

dli sad oi,ang church against gyud ana. well getting married is a lifetime committment baya dli kay tuhik-tuhik ra same sa manok  :Smiley:

----------


## Papa domz

ok sad ni nga idea dah....petition ta ani nga pamub-an lang ang bayad sa gusto magpa annul aron abot kaya ra sa masa....hehehe  :clap:

----------


## xtiangong

di sa ko mangasawa oi... gasto, tigom sah =p

----------


## hermie

ok ra na kong pul-an naka sa imo asawa or bana pera ang pagsuporta sa mga anak walay expiry date, diba...

----------


## dndj571

Nindot ni na thread da, makakwarta nasad ang goberno ani. Hehehehe........

----------


## dong roel

> dli sad oi,ang church against gyud ana. well getting married is a lifetime committment baya dli kay tuhik-tuhik ra same sa manok


wa ta kabalo bacn ang pari unya ang daghan asawa hinoon.. hehehe kabit diay..normal ra man ng mo against ang church.

----------


## cherluv03

expiry date sa marriage contract? well, i have a friend who work in a NSO and said marriage contract expires after 5 years.. so, hinay-hinay na pangita ug labidabi.ehehhehe

----------


## jntio

ms maau f naa xpiry ky kng dli na mgka cnabot. dli na gstos sa pg anul. hehe

----------


## diehard2005

tabang ko up... heheh

----------


## comicGeek

paita pud sa thinking nga kung di na magkasinabut mag bulag nalang. wala na gyud diay ning true love. kay if pul-an ang bana o asawa hulat nalang cla sa expiry date then ngita sila lain nga paris? ka sad pud oi. 

tabla raman nga walay gamit ang kaminyoon. mura nalang og uyab. buwag if mapul-an. wala na gyud morals ron panahuna.

----------


## mrzatiochi

mao mao....bug.at kag punto dha bro. ayaw sad enter is kung dli pamu syor...corny paminawn pro naa ghapn nang true love hehehe

----------


## the_Sphinx

kuyaw kaayo especially if ang wife plain housewife ra way trabaho and may edad na... kalooy noh? ang mas maau ciguro kay dili lang lisod lisoron ang annulment.

----------


## frnzkie

nice ni nga idea dah.....heheheheh!!!  :clap:

----------


## cliff

ok ra[br]Posted on: January 29, 2008, 03:16:46 PM_________________________________________________p  ra wala na gasto ang annulment....renewable lang na contract

----------


## tanbul

unfair kaayo bro kay mas gasto hinuoon kaayo kay segi man og renew unya naa baya nay bayad sa kada renew....maayo mag libre na.
ang ganahan dili na mo renew mao ray maka benefit ani ....unsaon naman lang ang mga couple na stable? segi lang silag baya kada end sa contract....
To think na mas gamay ra ang ganahan na magpa annul....I think this is not a good idea.[br]Posted on: January 29, 2008, 09:24:27 PM_________________________________________________o  i... wala namay ni reply... nakasabot na seguro :Huh: ?[br]Posted on: January 31, 2008, 04:52:04 PM_________________________________________________i  storya man lang ning ato mga bro og sis..

----------


## icon_king

nindot pod na  :Smiley:  kay ug di namu ganahan sa usat usa, pwede di na ninyo i renew .... mura man ug work, contractual  :Smiley:  hehehehe

----------


## lwed

tanbul paningkamut nga madayun ni para maka lingkawas naka sa imong problema hehehe  :crazy2:   :crazy2:   :smitten:

----------


## bitch_adrienne

renewable?

----------


## carmie

haha expiry date? unsa na perishable item? no way!

----------


## carmie

> nindot pod na  kay ug di namu ganahan sa usat usa, pwede di na ninyo i renew .... mura man ug work, contractual  hehehehe


hahaha renewable lingawa hahahaha

----------


## lyrradomaged

yes.kng tinu-od gyud nga nag mahal mu sa inig-usa ky dili ra ka mabahala.ky pwede ra man mag-renew ug contract.

----------


## carboloy

it would be much better if you decided to get married you must also accept all the consequences.

kay abig sweet man kaayo mo sa uyab pa inig minyo dayon dayon na dili naa pa nay daghang tinaguan ahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
mao na sometime maka come out ug topic nga ing-ani nyeeeeehahahahahahaha

----------


## piko

Yes gusto ko po!  :busy:

----------


## htgshio

sos mao ra japon ****** ray paingnan anaaaaaaaaaa...........

----------


## trancemagna

pwede pa lng...

----------


## dong roel

pwede kaayo, naa sad retirement benefits

----------


## cestlavie

haha... this is a nice idea.

i'd definitely go for it if naa.

Cool au, if ma expire na a marriage contract, u can always have the option of renewing it (if mu click jud ka sa imu wife/hubby) or not renewing it if di mu magbagay. haha. 

this saves people from the hassles/expenses of having an annulment.  :clap:

----------


## rambutan

pagka INUT~!!! 

 :tickedoff:

----------


## dead_poetic19

its a sin dude....

----------


## dead_poetic19

its a sin dude....  :police:

----------


## nissanss

wishful thinking. not this lifetime. not ever.
next question.  :Smiley:

----------


## kristianne23

dapat forever

----------


## ArroyoBush

nindot renew2x para kung d naka nahan sa gurl pwede na nmo ilisan hehehe

----------


## dong roel

pwede!

----------


## monszy

no

----------


## Blackhawk

Di ko ganahan nay expiration kay kapoy man magpa renew, pwerteng taasa sa linya... hehehe...  :laugh:

----------


## jOmorzz

Ok kaau ko ana...expired na akoa d nako mo renew...lolz  :cheesy:

----------


## teebee

I would like that...

----------


## chix_gurl

nindot ning naay expiry date..aron ug mapul-an na, aw huwat nlng sa expiration...hahaha

pwede man pud kaha i-renew?murag sakyanan ba? :Cheesy:

----------


## lwed

NO NO NO..............

----------


## lwed

In my own opinion this is not a good idea this will just boost up the number of broken families. and to think as we enter to this commitment our concern is not just limited to our selves and to our wives but so as to our children...and base on studies most of the children if not all that came from a broken family can be easily
tempted to engage in bad doings.....

"children are the hope of our Nation".... lets help make this nation a better place to llive in....

"A good and happy family can build a good and happy Nation.....WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


 :i am not worthy:   :i am not worthy:   :i am not worthy:   :clap:   :clap:   :clap:   :i am not worthy:   :i am not worthy:   :i am not worthy:   :i am not worthy:   :i am not worthy:

----------


## twisted_180

absolutely never... it's like relationship in a timeline.. tsk tsk ka bad.. asa nalang ang "till death do as part"

----------


## cestlavie

hmm...if for me lang...daghan man sad mga married men nga di ka resist ug temptations. they hurt their family more if mu continue cla to stay with them just because di kabuwag/annul, samot sa ila mga wives. kana diay mga battered wives? especially kanang mga ubos sa poverty line, nagpakamartyr nalang na cla kai wa clay choice. so i think it would do good na nai expiry date ang marriage contract para na clay choice to not stick with something that makes them unhappy. believe me, i come from a broken family. It did good for my mom nga na annul xa sa ako dad kai mao ra gyapon ang istorya ang iya pambabae left ug right, mas mau pang magbuwag and she stayed with him for that long just because she doesn't know the ropes on having a marriage annuled and it was that expensive sad.

----------


## cestlavie

and one more thing...whats wrong with having a renewal date sa marriage? if you trust your wife/hubby and your relationship is that strong, then there is no need to worry kai for sure ma renew jud na ninyo. mas better noun if ang isa ka serious relationship i renew cge para nai reminder on how strong and how good ang inyong relationship jud. diba?

----------


## kishlat

i can't agree.. since

im not that liberal...

i still stick with the norms of the philippine society...

----------


## Blackhawk

For those who want to have an expiry, if you think it would be an advantage to married couples/parents then it would be a BIG Disadvantage to the children. Do you want to grow with broken family :Huh:  I don't think so...  :cool: 

Peace.

----------


## cestlavie

having an expiration date for marriages or not, a big number of families are still broken and there are still a lot of children that grow up in them but it does not make them less as a person just because their parents are not together anymore

----------


## silvertoter

para nku dli ni sakto... malooy pud mo sa mga bata tawn... mao btaw usa mo musolod anang kaminyoon huna2x.a sa sa mkadaghan.... para way mahay.....

----------


## kishlat

> para nku dli ni sakto... malooy pud mo sa mga bata tawn... mao btaw usa mo musolod anang kaminyoon huna2x.a sa sa mkadaghan.... para way mahay.....


ganahan kyo ko sa iya post... na touch ko lols...

----------


## silvertoter

hahaha lols......  :cheesy:

----------


## indaysacebu

Expiry date? how is that possible when marriage here is a life sentence according to the catholic church, but I don't agree .

----------


## ArroyoBush

maau ta ang marriage naay testing... saon man pd no return no exchange man...

----------


## silvertoter

alangan no return no exchange jud kay dli mana butang nga mapalit sa mall or sa tindahan... commitment mana..... dli lng sa imong kaugalingon hasta pud sa ginoo...

----------


## okeykokey

up

----------


## mmmarLaaa

nindot paminawn but it's kinda .. missin the point of marrying.

i'm not happily married ha.. daghan blema sa akong bana but it would be kind of weird to have an expiry date on it. not all marriages end up with sad endings...

i mean if my lolo and lola's marriage contract had an expiry date --- kaabot kaha cla ug 50 years? d ba kaha at the slightest probs ipa annul dayon?? murag lain.

if ur not sure, don't marry at all.

and if you will, marry for the right reasons.

learn from me... heheheeh my lang ko mus2yrya ... blematic sad bya...

----------


## p222y

nindota ana oi.maka kwarta nasad ang govrerno na2 ana.............

----------


## torny69

no i dont agree with that since marriege is sacred

----------


## ArroyoBush

diri ka nako beh hehehehe jowk

----------


## jyn

ka daghan ba nato ma anak ani istyla.

----------


## the_guardian

im getting married but im never going to do that!

aside sa mga bata...ngano gud mo enter ko sa forever ana nga life if im not ready for it? dba? ka-bad sa nga taw nga butangan ug expiry date ang marriage! unsa delata! yati rah!

----------


## durga08

in marriage two individuals are binded into one.. why marry in the first place if you have no intention of keeping it lifetym. so lesson, don't rush...know the person well before tying the knot  :cool:

----------


## seth_vincent

good idea in bad intention..

----------


## jutai

ok ra sad, para if di na mo ganahan sa nu situation, di na lang ninyo e renew inyong contract if ma expiry na...hehehe

----------


## sugar_22

i think we can have that as an option lang... not a need jud!

----------


## cestlavie

> i think we can have that as an option lang... not a need jud!


agree ko

----------


## SpencerGo

well, i think its nice nga naa expiry. it will surely make the couple stick together more often.. and fight less... because kahibaw man sila nga puede ra mo refuse ang partner ipa renew. thats why kung naa threat ang marraige and tinuod nga na in love mo, then im sure mag renew ra mo.

----------


## lhyz

> well, i think its nice nga naa expiry. it will surely make the couple stick together more often.. and fight less... because kahibaw man sila nga puede ra mo refuse ang partner ipa renew. thats why kung naa threat ang marraige and tinuod nga na in love mo, then im sure mag renew ra mo.


yup true.. para if dili mo mag sinabtanay, den wait for it to expire.. hehe..para wala nay daghan away.. para sad d na kaayo busy ang family courts... hehe mao ra na cge gi trabaho sa judge, pag annul sa marriage... hehehhe

----------


## shogunfreak

> yup true.. para if dili mo mag sinabtanay, den wait for it to expire.. hehe..para wala nay daghan away.. para sad d na kaayo busy ang family courts... hehe mao ra na cge gi trabaho sa judge, pag annul sa marriage... hehehhe


i totally agree...

----------


## dong roel

kaayo ra ani ah. agree ko.

----------


## lhyz

> i totally agree...


:mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## miacoy

naa sad ka point... kay sa mo file pa for annulment... wait nalang to expire

----------


## lwed

:crazy2:   :crazy2:   :tickedoff:  ahhhhhhhhh dli gyud ni maayo...bahala mo basta ako nakig minyo ko kay love nako akong wife.. so no need for me to renew my marriage contract. this is a life time commitment for me. not just to my wife but also with GOD..  :smitten:   :smitten:

----------


## cestlavie

yet again, having an expiry date sa marriage contract does not mean nga di na pwdi ma renew

kung ma expire na ang inyo marriage contract then y not renew?

people seem to have a misconception na having an expiry date sa marriage would automatically mean ng di na pwidi ma renew thus magbuwag njud, which i dont think is the case here

----------


## ghettoallan

awtz..d na maau oi....kng ma pul.an mag cge tutuk sa marriage contract kung kanus.a ma expire..haha

----------


## miacoy

:twisted2:

----------


## lordvhick

kung naa expiring date......suogt kaya mga babae ana?unya unsa on nlang kung naa anak?ma apil pud ba kaha ang resposibilidad sa expiration date?ako okey pud ng naa expiration date ang kamenyuon labina kung nagger kaayo ang asawa......

----------


## chiz

ayaw nalang mo pag minyo..hehehe tuga2x :~

----------


## ann85

huh karon pako :Huh:

----------


## tanbul

ang gibatian ra sa ilang partner maoy mo uyon ani......
segi uyon pamo kay isumbong ta mo sa inyong misis heheheh

----------


## lwed

saba dha tabul may man ka wala ni oyon ani piro imong misiss ai perting uyona ani!! ngano kaha? hehehheheheh

----------


## berry_muffin

no, no, no... if one is not sure with his/her partner then don't tie the knot. its that simple...

----------


## lordvhick

mao.......

----------


## clydepatrick

Try to be Psychologically incapacitated...Basig ma grant sa court ang annulment.hehe..

----------


## jjhen

> no, no, no... if one is not sure with his/her partner then don't tie the knot. its that simple...


:mrgreen: approve au ko ana!! why would you wanna marry if dli di ka sure?? pgchure wui!! heheh  :cheesy:

----------


## kishlat

> Try to be Psychologically incapacitated...Basig ma grant sa court ang annulment.hehe..


excuse me?

pls DOn't read between lines, 

we're not talking bout annulment here, thank you.

----------


## Mantalaga

I prefer that marriage contracts should be like any other contracts, having an expiration. Till death do a couple part? Its baloney. Others cheat on their partners. Why not make it renewable? Dili man pod tingale hasol kun kini renewable. Those expiring contracts may be presumed renewed if there will be no attempt of either partners to extinguish the partnership.

----------


## jenzki

dli pod tingali na itugot nga nay expiration ang marriage contract oi kay kun mahitabo na, luoy pod ang mga anak, daghan na gani ang broken family ron, kung mahitabo na if ever lang, or simbako lang pod, daghan ang mangasakit og AIDS kay lain2x lang ang ilang ka ***...dba mga bro....faetz, .........   :cool:

----------


## surikbot101

hehehhe, nindot ni nga idea da.

----------


## shinkei

i dont think it is possible, kay the law recognizes the family as an inviolable social institution, so malabo jud nga pwede gaan ug expiration date ang marriage, mura manag uyab2x ug tilaw2x lang kung maohon... hayahay kaayo mi mga laki ana bah... hehehe... pero di jud pud ko muoyon ug ing-ana kay murag ato lang gibinuangan ang value sa marriage ana, whats the use nganu magpakasal kung mu-expire? para lang free ***? nah, i'm a guy and favorable sa amu, but no thanks... amd besides, di ba, naay mga church wedding, kung mu-expire ra na xa, di ba bugal2x na sa GINOO kay gituyo ang church wedding para naay blessing ni LORD, tapos mu-expire ra diay gihapon to... 

and gituyo nga mahal magpa-annul para ma-discourage ang mga minyo nga magpa-annul kay mahal kaayo... para pud, before sila magdecide nga magbulag, makahuna2x jud sila a hundred times if mao ba jud na ang sakto nga solusyon sa ila mga problema sa pamilya...

----------


## lancer

kuyaw na sa gaba... hehe

----------


## bot_yok

pwede pud.. pabor ni sa mga guys... hehehe

----------


## SmartAssChic

^well not really. if love pa nimo imo wife, magsige lang mog gasto para pakasal? unya maunsa man ang anak after? luoy kaayo.

----------


## andch81

kinda safe...hihihihi

----------


## emow

> i dont think it is possible, kay the law recognizes the family as an inviolable social institution, so malabo jud nga pwede gaan ug expiration date ang marriage, mura manag uyab2x ug tilaw2x lang kung maohon... hayahay kaayo mi mga laki ana bah... hehehe... pero di jud pud ko muoyon ug ing-ana kay murag ato lang gibinuangan ang value sa marriage ana, whats the use nganu magpakasal kung mu-expire? para lang free ***? nah, i'm a guy and favorable sa amu, but no thanks... amd besides, di ba, naay mga church wedding, kung mu-expire ra na xa, di ba bugal2x na sa GINOO kay gituyo ang church wedding para naay blessing ni LORD, tapos mu-expire ra diay gihapon to... 
> 
> and gituyo nga mahal magpa-annul para ma-discourage ang mga minyo nga magpa-annul kay mahal kaayo... para pud, before sila magdecide nga magbulag, makahuna2x jud sila a hundred times if mao ba jud na ang sakto nga solusyon sa ila mga problema sa pamilya...


very well said...

----------


## gerard

ya i agree with this... 101%

----------


## cebu1029

marriage contract nga eh! there should be a term of contract! say... 5 years. 10 years! tapos renewable! hehehe!!! Tapos... if you have kids, 10 years will be added to the contract for each of the kids!

----------


## gerard

> marriage contract nga eh! there should be a term of contract! say... 5 years. 10 years! tapos renewable! hehehe!!! Tapos... if you have kids, 10 years will be added to the contract for each of the kids!


puydi sad boss ing ani, arun d sad kau tantong louy ang bata biyaan kung magbuwag man gani, 
cguro plus 18 years taga bata arun ang bata dependent na gyud..

----------


## cebu1029

pwede! plus 18 years per kid! hehehe!!!

----------


## twixsyl

dont agree... think twice even thrice and even more... if you're not sure then you ayaw nlng pakasal wui

----------


## ehnblue

how about changing the word contract to committment....  :smiley: 

because committment will never have its full meaning if there is an expiration date unlike the word contract murag naay ending somewhere... well, just a thought...

----------


## cebu1029

> dont agree... think twice even thrice and even more... if you're not sure then you ayaw nlng pakasal wui


eh contract man naka butang sa balaod! sunod na lang ta!!! I vote for an amendment!!! bwahahaha!!!

----------


## kishlat

> how about changing the word contract to committment.... 
> 
> because committment will never have its full meaning if there is an expiration date unlike the word contract murag naay ending somewhere... well, just a thought...




na hala pag make ug new thread with ur PROPOSAL!!!


ihihihihi :P  :angel:

----------


## cebu1029

mahimo pud diay contract oi! long term contract! hehehe morag lease... 99 year!!!

----------


## jntio

ok ra ky mahal sb bya nag mgpa unul

----------


## cebu1029

mulang! hasta pud divorce! But at least sa divorce... mas streamlined ang process kesa annulment.  :Sad:

----------


## emow

i think mas maayu na naay expiry sa marriage para malingaw tang tanan.. Total pul anon man tang tanan ba and this idea just proves it... Lets all be hedonists! Lets all ba amoral and further destroy the sanctity of the family! Hurrah for the one who conceptualize such idea! Ideed, he's beyond salvation...

----------


## khai

for me dili ko ganahan...dili nalang patugatuga ug minyo kung dili ganahan sa ila pares

----------


## AMD_infinium05

this is dumbness.... in my opinion

----------


## emperadorse28

no return no exchange policy... hehehe mao gni huna2x sa mkadaghan para way mahay....

----------


## AMD_infinium05

manubag jud mo ani igkamatay ninyo... relationship is not a GAME.

----------


## lraM

Expiration ana kay kung patay na mo

----------


## junforgod

MAS NINDUT KUNG MA EXPIRE GOOD FOR 12 MONTHS RA.... BATI MAN KUNG DILI MA EXPYR KAY DILI KA ILIS ILIS UG ASAWA....
MAHIMO RA NA SIYA KUNG INYO KO BUTARAN PAG KA PRESIDENTE.... SO VOTE FOR ME AS A PRESIDENT.....

                PRESIDENTE SA KAPILYA HA :Huh: 

HEHEHEHEHEHEHE
 :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## ronahannah

grabeha sad ninyo uy! ayaw na lang pagminyo! when you get married,given na that you are gona luv each other for your whole lifetime! you pips shud undertand marriage is not a game, sooner kids are gonna be involve!

----------


## boi_hasi

unsa gud intawn ning marriage contract expiration. mura'g butang if di ka satisfy sa specs...iuli sa supplier ang butang. mura sab ug sud-an nga napan-os polihan.....di ko mosugot ani, mas maayo maglive-in nalang mo, kaysa magpakasal mo nga wala'y long term goal ang inyong wedding.

----------


## clydepatrick

marriage contract with an expiration date is void..

----------


## junforgod

sa mga loyal sa ilang mga asawa maybe ingun ana inyo reaction pero sa uban nga mga gi sum.ulan na sa nawng sa ila mga asawa.... susss
malipay kung naay expiration ang marriage contract.....  :evil:   :evil:   :evil:

----------


## mci_darling

hihih ka funny sab tawon ani oi.. in this way.. daghan najud magpakasal coz they would think that marriage is no longer meaningfnul and sacred esp at the time of the expiration dates they can just get away from the responsibilities..sad noh?

----------


## mci_darling

> sa mga loyal sa ilang mga asawa maybe ingun ana inyo reaction pero sa uban nga mga gi sum.ulan na sa nawng sa ila mga asawa.... susss
> malipay kung naay expiration ang marriage contract.....


sir ka sad pud anang imong quote oi.. looya pud sa imong asawa oi..morag imo ra man siya gisaway behind ur back..babye baya pud ko and im also married.. i know for sure magmahay raka if d time willcome u will loose ur wife..

----------


## mci_darling

> unsa gud intawn ning marriage contract expiration. mura'g butang if di ka satisfy sa specs...iuli sa supplier ang butang. mura sab ug sud-an nga napan-os polihan.....di ko mosugot ani, mas maayo maglive-in nalang mo, kaysa magpakasal mo nga wala'y long term goal ang inyong wedding.


i agree with you sir.. maypaka.. salute to you!!

----------


## junforgod

wala pa man pud koy asawa MIGA.....  :smiley:  pero sige gud kay i think mao man sad na ang gi uyunan sa kadaghanan nga marriage contract dapat wala jud expiration.....  :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## Balandido

Having no expiration is probably the "price" of easily getting that marriage contract.

----------


## honey

hahhha! funny.. but years ago....... when i was too young to understand the whole picture of it, i did think of it as that...

...&#160; Like you marry someone.. then if after a year and it doesnt work, then its void.. but if it does work... then the MARRIAGE is completely void and you can stay together for the rest of your lives..  :Smiley:  ....

----------


## Bobbybabes

> its a given fact, it's easy to obtain a marriage contract in the philippines however, it is very difficult to have it annuled. 
> 
> On this regards, would you want to put an expiry date on the contract?



No, i would not want to....i want my wife to live with me forever, to be beside me, taking care of me till death..if i get different wives each time i have problems, chances are not one of them will be there for me when i get old. And besides changing wives everytime a problem arises just shows immaturity. Chances are, our next wife would be segurista, pangwartahan lang ta, kay naa may expiry....ehhehe....Besides, a family is an institution and marriage is a sacrament and blessed by God.
Mao na ginasulti sa ako mama, pilia gyud tong dili arte, ug makasinabot nimo unya dili ka biyaan bisan sa kalisod...

----------


## Bobbybabes

> sa mga loyal sa ilang mga asawa maybe ingun ana inyo reaction pero sa uban nga mga gi sum.ulan na sa nawng sa ila mga asawa.... susss
> malipay kung naay expiration ang marriage contract.....



sige, ikaw magpadako ug magpa eskwela sa imong mga anak, kay pustaanay pata ang ginikanan sa mga babae moingon gyud ug "ibilin ang inyong mga anak sa imo bana kay sya may kaligwat"... katilaw gyud ka unsa kalami unya kon ilis ilis kag asawa...daghan kaayo kag anak buhion and then ang imo asawa free kaayo mangita laing laki...ehehhe

----------


## mazkot

ma expire man inyo kasal kng wa na mo nag puyo sa inyo partners for 5 years kng wa mo ug kwarta mang annul which cost around 150k... 
why go into marriage if you are not sure about it and it's not just you but also for your partner? Placing a n expiration on the marriage certificate is just giving  more reasons for people who could not control the itch to stay loyal to their partners. 

If you like na dali ma annulled imo marriage stick to civil weddings don't go to the church....

----------


## rhexcoy

marriage is a lifetime commitment no expiration date...hehehhe

----------


## mmp

NO! i don't agree. Marriage is a sacred thing. 

THE KEY TO SUCCEEDING A MARRIAGE IS NOT FINDING THE RIGHT PERSON; IT'S LEARNING TO LOVE THE PERSON YOU FOUND. SUSTAINING love is not a passive or spontaneous experience. It'll NEVER just happen to you. You can't "find" LASTING love. You have to "make" it day in and day out. That's why we have the __expression "the labor of love." Because it takes time, effort, and energy . And most importantly, it takes WISDOM . You have to know WHAT TO DO to make your relationship work.

----------


## lost_magic07

No. Marriage is a lifetime commitment. :wink:

----------


## anna batungbakal

i am in total agreement w klaboso on knowing and memorizing by heart the vast difference between a man and a woman. ifu would have the wisdom to be fully aware of those differences , then u would not be so keen on this expiration thingy w regard to the marriage contract. if u can't then just don't marry at all. tilaw2 lang.hehehehe

----------


## . . . CJ . . .

i beg to disagree. . . . 

its the same as saying "i will love you only up to 2009 and after that i wont love you anymore"
not that. . . 
remember that we cannot dictate our heart as in to who should i fall and until when i should i fall. . .

----------


## snussy

lifetime najud na.. mao na make sure jud...

----------


## tokidoki

delayed gratification ni mga bai. mga pari ug mga judge dali ra mo hatag ug marriage because they know eventually naai magpa annul. By that time dako na sila pangayo. If they're really that desperate to separate then they have to pay.

----------


## acecrystal

> No. Marriage is a lifetime commitment.



exactly! what's the use of the marriage vow when it has to expire?

----------


## tori

before magpakasal, we are looking forward na ang ating mapangasawa eh for the rest of our life na.. but come to think of it, nowadays, we do have lots of reasons why both parties would give their marriage up. physical and emotional abuse.. we dont want to suffer for the rest of our lives just accepting all the pain and being hurt all the time. One has its own limitations on where to stop.Nevertheless, we should make sure that we really knew who we are marrying to completely. If both parties would want to work it out again, then they have to try and settle things first before it will come to worst..

----------


## GEMINIX

> mao jud.
> 
> unya ang lisod pa, magtud-tod na kun kinsa'y moadto sa city hall or asa dapita na iparenew.
> 
> or... kun wa'y kwarta igasto pa-renew, live-in lang una?


kung mao ni ma dugangan ang trabaho sa mga fixer.... bitaw daghan malipay on the secong thought... pero di ko ani oi....

----------


## toyackz605

pls help...

naa mo kaila mo facilitate og secret marriage ? ? ?
im 25 and my girl is 23 but still need ang parent consent (not so sure with this) that's why we plan for secret marriage...any onw can help me ? ? ?  tnx

----------


## biangsky

sa ako situation now, mynta ky mra makasal nami ako married bf na nagbuwag pd iya wyf.hehe..lisud man gud labi na karon im already 2mons pregnant.hehe

----------


## b0lsh0ib00z3

marriage having an expiration? this might be a good idea, but it wont be very appealing.. imagine if there's an institution specialized for this, like the NBI or DFA, would you waste your time falling in line with so many people just to have you marriage contract renewed? that would mean a great deal of hassle and money spent for something i think is useless..

----------


## Bongoton

> kalingaw ani oist.. kapoy kaayo magcge ka renew..
> unya taga renew bayad pa jud.. weeee



kapoi mo lang.. mahal na raba bayad karon.. tag 10 mil na ang simbahan.. nyahahaha.. ambot lang kaha ug renewal lang basi singko mil nalang

----------


## boyguapo

ako ok ko ani kay kong di na mo magka sinabot kay di na mo mo renew, mas maayo ni kong naay ta balod ig ani.. nya dugang sad maka kwarta atong goverment.. so mosamot kadato ang mga kurakot ahehehhehehehhehe bitaw mga migo ug miga pabor ko ani ing ani.. pero di lang sad mahal kaayo.. bisna pariha lang ug price sa sakyanan ba.. mga 1k to 2k lang ang price kay kaya raman na nato.. nya pariha sad ug license bai 3yrs. sad taman.. so nindot ni kong maghimo ta balaod ani.. kay kong di na magka sinabot kay undang dayon kay sa annulment mahal kaayo sa tanan oi....

----------


## pnk_shadows

hahaha sounds like a good idea to me  :tongue:

----------


## shogunfreak

wla pa diay ni nagdaog....hahahaha

----------


## ChoCa

lisod2 biya mo sa inyong life, ngano butangan pa man expiry date oi na naa may such thing as DIVORCE. 

Lain pod kay nang, "bai, lakaw sa ko, kay na expired na akong asawa. Pa-renew sa ko."

----------


## leo_trams

> lisod2 biya mo sa inyong life, ngano butangan pa man expiry date oi na naa may such thing as DIVORCE. 
> 
> Lain pod kay nang, "bai, lakaw sa ko, kay na expired na akong asawa. Pa-renew sa ko."


Divorce? Abogado ra ang mosamut kadatu ana.

Maayo naa expiry...murag drivers license ba. Pero dapat automatic renewal kung dili mo file ug termination ang both parties. If naa pending termination application...aw, the next year expired na dayon ang contract. Walay daghan pangutana.

----------


## ChoCa

> Divorce? Abogado ra ang mosamut kadatu ana.
> 
> Maayo naa expiry...murag drivers license ba. Pero dapat automatic renewal kung dili mo file ug termination ang both parties. If naa pending termination application...aw, the next year expired na dayon ang contract. Walay daghan pangutana.



Ngano man diay kon madatu ang lawyers?
Ngano man diay kon masakit ta, moana pod diay tang, "ayawg kasakit kay modatu ang mga doktor ana"

so butangan nato og expiration fee para dili madatu ang mga abogado? wa poy kwenta ang expiration kon naay automatic renewal. mas maayo pa dili na lang magminyo oi kon di mo chur. kataw.an ra ta sa tibook kalibutan ana.. tuga2x

----------


## leo_trams

> Ngano man diay kon madatu ang lawyers?
> Ngano man diay kon masakit ta, moana pod diay tang, "ayawg kasakit kay modatu ang mga doktor ana"
> 
> so butangan nato og expiration fee para dili madatu ang mga abogado? wa poy kwenta ang expiration kon naay automatic renewal. mas maayo pa dili na lang magminyo oi kon di mo chur. kataw.an ra ta sa tibook kalibutan ana.. tuga2x


you dont need a lawyer to recover from your illness. lahi ra ang doctor sa lawyer oi.

kung kinahanglan gyud nimo nga ma annul ang kasal...need ka ug lawyer. If dili ka mokuha ug lawyer aw dili ma annul inyo kaminyoon.
kung nasakit ka unya dili ka mokuha ug doktor...puede mo grabe imo sakit which could lead to death. 

automatic renewal - hasol man kaha ang pag pa renew...if both parties still feel for each other then they dont have to bother going to the agency to have their license renewd. Mao nga if dili na feel aw, ayha pa mo file ug termination.

kung dili magminyo...ok ra gihapon. pero mahal ang motel oi....live-in na lang.

----------


## spoken

louy kaau ang mga anak kng naa expiration ang marriage contract.....

----------


## ByouH

my frnd told na expired na daw ilang marriage licensed and d daw 2 tinuod ilang kasal sa iya bf-
coz b4 nilarga iyang bf nag pa civil wedding sa cla den pla ka months nilabay der long dstance rel. didnt work out dn mau nah nga g.ingnan cya sa iya bf na null and void daw 2 ilang kasal dn expired na dw.... :sad:  :Sad:

----------


## junmar4

*Requisites in Applying for a Marriage License* 

7. The license shall be valid in any part of the Philippines for a period of one hundred twenty days from the date of issue, and shall be deemed automatically cancelled at the expiration of said period if the contracting parties have not made use of it.

Sa ato pa, if sobra na 120days nga wa pa sila nakasal, maybe expired jud tinuod.  But how come wa man masakpi sa kung asa sila nagpakasal?  Hukos-pukos?

----------


## jlodarl

hmmm... mura man giilad? pero y man na kasal cla?

----------


## ian_1983

> my frnd told na expired na daw ilang marriage licensed and d daw 2 tinuod ilang kasal sa iya bf-
> coz b4 nilarga iyang bf nag pa civil wedding sa cla den pla ka months nilabay der long dstance rel. didnt work out dn mau nah nga g.ingnan cya sa iya bf na null and void daw 2 ilang kasal dn expired na dw....


As mentioned by Junmar4, marriage license do expire after 120 days. But since theres was a Civil Wedding ceremony, then i guess the license and their marriage itself is authentic. I would be  so stupid for the judge to initiate the ceremony in the first place if  the license has expired. 

Better yet suggest your friend to verify with NSO if the marriage was registered. If not..then i consider everything as fraudulent.

----------


## gumdrop

bitaw ask sa NSO for cenomar

----------


## Vortex_xxx

pakuha nalang og CENOMAR sa NSO imo frnd para maklaro kung kasal ba sila or hukos pukos rato ila kasal..

----------


## zagaboI

if gikasal jud sila in a ceremony, it would already be considered valid man. ig kuha anang certifivcate sa nso, naa na na mugawas nga marriage cert.


pero try lng na ang cenomar, naa lng ko duda, marraige cert gihapon ihatag ana. 

if ganahan jud ka masure, adto ug abodao oi... tag 300 ra consultation. hehehe

----------


## jecklai

hahaha. i had encountered couples with marital problems and the husband suggested that naa unta expiration sa marriage contract and subject to renewal kay if he knew daw sa attitude sa ya wife and the family he had been into, nah dugay na daw cya wala mo decide pakasal.  you know, the girl got pregnant and got no choice but to tie the knot. hahay. its the wrong reason jud to get married. 

if our society is a bit kind and wouldn't castigate single or unwed mothers, then it would save the cost of annulment as well as the emotional, physical and mental toll it would cost you.

----------


## jblim1980

hahaha..kataw anan..cg isaka ni nga ordinance basig magrant pa d i aron ang uban nga maglisod ug byad sa annulment masave na cla..bt luoy jud mga anak ani bt f ur nt hapi anymore on your marriage i thnk then u know na what to do..hehehe

----------


## truelegitballer

hehehehe..... kahinumdom man pod ko sa akong cuzin ani nga nagsige ug tan-aw sa ilang marriage contract kato ga-away sila sa iya husband... hibong kaayo ang bana kunga ngano sige tan-aw ako agaw sa ila contract... nangutana ang bana kung sige ug tan-aw ako agaw then iya pod gi-ingnan nga ngita siya sa expiration date para mag-buwag na sila..... hehehehe...... ngano sudlan man jud ang usa ka butang kung di pa ready mo commit..... binata ra kaayo nga style kung maoy buhaton....

----------


## george767

just want to add... legally speaking mga bro naa na expiration ang marriage contract...

It is what you get when you file for marriage sa City Hall. Mao na siya imo permahan 

when you get married. If its already sign kana mao wala expiration. after then the marriage 

solemnizing officer will submit that to the city or provincial registrar, either the priest, judge 

or the mayor etc so that your marriage certificate will be processed and issued by the NSO.

Thus is not the marriage contract which will not expire but it is the marriage itself which 

has no expiration.

----------


## dcabungcal

lalaki: Will you marry me?
girl: YES !!!!!
lalaki: mga pila kaha ka tuig love?
girl: aaaaahhhhh 2 years lang sa
lalaki: segi

laina paminawon oi......hehehehehehehe

----------


## gcc4426

mao. murag pagkaon naay expiry date. kung madunot na ky ilisan. naunsa..

----------


## kiekim

naa ra na ninyo duha kung gusto ninyo butangan ug expiration inyo kaminyoon basta para nako "what God has joined together let no one put asunder but there's a big but if to stay in abusive marriage for the sake of it is a different thing.

----------


## jblim1980

brod daku pa  nga processon ug hearing sa courte if ma aprove ba mag senator pa

----------


## janninat

ok ra man siguro naa expiration ang marriage contract, pero dili lang sad yearly bah...renewable every 7 years, then twice ra pwede irenew, second renewal will be final and binding...

say, after seven years pa mo expire, kay during that period ang couples ra ba mag adjust pa sa usag usa, either hating or accepting each others shortcomings, ingon pa sa mga nakaagi na, basta malagpasan na ang seven years of marriage most likely mo succeed jud ang marriage...so if during that period dili na nila maantos ang usag usa eh dili na nila i renew ila marriage, kay mahal baya ang magpa annul. nya if dili na sila magkasinabot before the seventh year naa pa sila time to give each other a space and a chance to think wether to renew or not, paaboton jud ang seventh year, the same thing with the last renewal.

kay lisod jud guys labi na if imo bana irresponsable, nya NINJA (No Income, No Job, no Assets), nya palahubog, mangulata, sus lisod jud antos, dili ra ba na nimo makit-an dayon sa pirmero pa...

so i go for marriage expiration...

----------


## ^Dinna^

hahaha..... mura mag driver's license.  :Smiley:

----------


## tallthel

kng posibly na, y not...hehehhe

----------


## DoggyUgTarush

Salamat ani nga thread dako dyud nig natabang nako... na lamdagan dyud akong huna2x nga pwede diay ko mangilad ug mga chicks... salamat dyud kaayo...

----------


## Sol_Itaire

7-year marriage contract: now being proposed in Australia and Germany >Fox News Channel vid

----------


## shogunfreak

> just want to add... legally speaking mga bro naa na expiration ang marriage contract...
> 
> It is what you get when you file for marriage sa City Hall. Mao na siya imo permahan 
> 
> when you get married. If its already sign kana mao wala expiration. after then the marriage 
> 
> solemnizing officer will submit that to the city or provincial registrar, either the priest, judge 
> 
> or the mayor etc so that your marriage certificate will be processed and issued by the NSO.
> ...


uhm you are just beating around the bush bro. in short, THERE is no such thing as expiration date for marriage.

----------


## winnie

kinahanglan wala nay xpiration date ang merriage woi,,, kalain gud ana nga maxpire na

----------


## angelcreu

nop.bati ug impact  sa young generation.#1 affected r the children-psychologically then it would affect their behavior n it would affect our nation in general.

----------


## eilrach

hmmmmm... i think, dili cya maau.... lain sad kaau kung mag.cge mo ug renew.. and besides, kalouy sa mga girls noh kung maohon.... what if dili na ganahan ang lalaki? naa pa kaha nahan mo punit sa girl nga nakaagi na ug 12 ka anak?? jejeje... ^_^

----------


## scope_hunting

mura ni og policy sa insurance hahaha.. cancellable anytime ba?? hehehhe

----------


## masterjanuarius

> 7-year marriage contract: now being proposed in Australia and Germany >Fox News Channel vid



i post kuno ang source sis ... luoy kaayo ang mga anak ani ... kay ang kaminyoon dili lang  man tambal sa uwag sa duha ka nilalang, kun dili to form, nurture ug experience the basic unit of our society:family!  ang mga bata ang unang mag suffer sa consequences ani ... okay ra sa ubang nasud kay kusog ilang welfare policies ... dunay mga institutions to keep the children ... ngari sa atua? dili kaya sa gobyerno kay walay sapi ... mao nga lain ang mga priorities, ug ang orphanages least na niya: best argument? mga street children nga di mahipos nila, mahatagan ug shelter ug mapa eskwela!

----------


## leo_trams

unsa on na lang ang mga utang...kinsa na ang liable?
or sa pagsugod sa utang, defined na daan kinsa gyud ang mobayad?
hehehe...dili gyud ko mosugot nga ako ang mobayad, dili ra ba ko pala-utang, pala-ut*g hinuon!


.

----------


## winnie

unsaon nalang  tong gasto pagkasal,,,

----------


## ViRuZ Natsimuz

bro gud am.
murag every 10yrs mn daw expire marriage contract :Huh: 
juz hear say mga pipol around esp taga cityhall marriage licensing  :Smiley:

----------


## happypixie

expiration sa marriage contract sure is funny... but in reality daghan ganahan ma ma.null nd void ilang kasal for reasons na masabut ra sad. but this is funny jud but realistic.
if unsa mn at least ang divorce nlng ang madayun unta dri sa pilipinas... (crossing my fingers)  :Cheesy:

----------


## Raikage1

hahahahha...special contract ang marriage...look at the civil code..its not just any other contract...

----------


## xxSTARLIGHT

mypa para maghuwat na lang ug expiration date kung dli na jd mu work out ilang relationship

----------


## saskee14

*dKu gnahan na mO expire wui.. kapOy xgeg p.renew..*

----------


## krypton2k4

kuyawa ani gud.. renew renew... madugay naa nay fixer ani... hahahaha...

----------


## freakyvenus

murag rehistro sakyanan? naa xpiry date...hehe

----------


## ieuseerm

yes yes sige sige tan-awn nato expiration sa marriage contract hehe.  bitaw ambot ay wa pa gani intawon ko ka enter sa matrimonial bliss-or-bleh.

----------


## esprugodoys

asa ni makuha ning ingon ani? sa LTO? may expiration mn gd.. ahahaha.. ^_^

----------


## iris_primsting

ataka pd ani oi...naa mn deadline ang marriage :d

----------


## dangsui

aw kung mao na ug mawala ang marriage contract pwede ra pod diay mag pahimo ug affidavit of loss haron ma isyuhan ug bag o. ahaka sad ani nga idea woi.

----------


## ronz_rodz

hala karon pako ani nga information.. batia gud ani.. di li na diay ni sacred ang marriage sah kung naay expiration maayo unta if "Till Death Do Us Part" pwede kaayo

----------


## i-c-u-p

agree....this will give a lesson to every woman...ladies out there.....and so as the men and gentlemen..

----------


## ViRuZ Natsimuz

1000000% Approved jud ko niani  :Wink:

----------


## raboy50

Alakansi ang babaye ani kay inig expire di na i renew ksy ilisan ug batan on. Lahi baya ang performance sa batan-on kay sa tiguwang na babaye kon adto na sa kama.

----------


## blink71

Some sector of our society are trying to push a bill for marriage expiry date

whats your opinion on that>>>>>

----------


## anm

huh? unsa, pagkaon kay nay expiry date?

----------


## piggychan

baka Sector 7 ni ha sa transformers

really, certainly stupid.. idiotic.. kalami bang yatakan sa ga suggest ana oi..
gong2 gyud..

nahug na g-encourage nila na maau ang divorce2, pagka nlng gyud..
hastang way sama..

----------


## dansoi

gago sad na cla sa? giminusan nlng sa kasal..

----------


## AMD_infinium05

piece of f00ls! hahay...... are they playing Gods?

----------


## xinevirtucio

pagsure oi...

wa nlng kwenta ang wat god has joined let no man separate.....

----------


## misha lang

good for 10 years then renew daw.

----------


## cptn_star

let not what God have joined be separated by men...

----------


## anm

> good for 10 years then renew daw.


pangwarta nasad!!!

----------


## li_29phl

oh my! mura mn ug mga ginoo nga magbuot buot ana..tabla pa mn nga ila gi correctionan ang ginoo..

----------


## maddox_pitt

they are bunch of idiots! chur oi... nagpakasal gali lifetime na ang kontrata...adika oi

----------


## AntitaniC

Little piece of advice to that society.

Push harder, coz they need it.

----------


## anjerika

what for? para after a certain period of time pwede na sad mu kumbabit sa usa ka new guy? murag duwa na pambata, "close the basket, open the basket, EXCHANGE PARTNER!" 

or are they doing this to generate more income? they're ruining the image of the sturdy Filipino family. saon na lang.

----------


## bugzbunny

one stup*d idea from stup*d people

----------


## tracernet_v2

naunsa :Huh:  apil tngali ni cla sa mga tao n gusto unta i.legalize ang divorce kay wala ng.work ilang marriage... if they see problems in marriage, let the parties involve solve it themselves, ayaw dugangi among mga bayronon....

instead they should pass laws that should give people jobs and get people out of poverty...

----------


## esotericlove

ngak! ngano gud tawn.. ang marriage is a sacred thing and ang God ang gahatag ana ngano gud tawn na ingon ana, mura na nag gadula dula.. for me kung naa expiry wag na mag asawa..tilaw tilaw lang diay? kalain jud...sa ako lang.. grabe na jud ang panahon ron kung mao na..

----------


## arnx1990

Marriage is Sacred.nganung mag pakasal mn ka sa dili nimo gi higugma? kai buntis/naka buntis ka? bisag kana nga situation di mana advisable nga mag pakasal kai gapa dako ra mo sa problema. X(

----------


## gcc4426

i realized nga ang pagpakasal isnt an assurance nga kamo jd. usik2 lng nas gasto. mas lig on pman gne nang ubang live-in kysa married...

nka amgo ko ana when my aunt ug manoy nagbuwag last yr...nd it really affectd our relationships within d family.  ky naa man say ubang sawsaw...which added up the gap. there were one sided people nga dli maminaw sa isig ka side. F*ck those people, mga ipokrito...*nya pirmintihay rba mosimba*. alkanse kayo both my aunt ug manoy...dapat neutral lng unta ang mga taw if they want to help....

dghan tuod mis balay pero bugnaw sd kayo...thats y i prefer nga wla sa balay ky pirme lng blema. mkabadtrip gyd. but im not blaming their separation, there were other things sd nga nka cause sa gubot...

i thought they were a perfect family...imagine 13 years..gi idolo gud to nko ila pamilya. 

nka amgo ko kung mag asawa ko puhon, ill prove to my partner that there's NO need for a ceremony to bind us...

i could only imagine hypocrisy when talking 'bout simba/ampo...one of the reasons im no longer active in religion now.

----------


## kvmag

luoy ang mga bata.. becoming western na kaau.. kung khbaw lang mu sa school setting sa western kids.. products of broken fams, unwanted pregs etc

----------


## sassy_gurL

nah mag chur sila oi.. gi-unsa ba tawon pag huna2..tsktsk

----------


## DonMarc

Regarding the matter, may links ba to to prove that there are ideas in action?

I smell trollers.

----------


## cute_6423

unsa ni, driver's license??
renewable marriage contract??
we need to vote sensible lawmakers this coming election...
tsk, tsk, tsk...adik!!!!

----------


## motchkatt

noh? dli n diay til death do us part.. til expiry date do us part diay.... :Cheesy:  MGA ADIK-ADIK ay

----------


## smictague

di nlng ko magpa kasal oi kung mao man kaha na. . bwahahaha pagka bogoa nlng jud sa ga suggest anang marriage nga naay expiry date.  LOL. .

----------


## sassy_gurL

> Regarding the matter, may links ba to to prove that there are ideas in action?
> 
> I smell trollers.


Women's group wants expiry date on marriage | The Philippine Star >> News >> Headlines

----------


## elvandesantos

okay lng...

----------


## fiero19

haha... mura man ug lisencya kay duna expiration, renew pa jud  :Cheesy:

----------


## nirdle_phogi

kadakung binuang..

----------


## orcgod

wow, im surprise about the reactions here. this one works for me, not that my marriage is bad, I got a good wife & kid.

i love to renew my love every 10 years, to give my full commitment to my wife again, to court her again. If things dont workout after 10 years, then ill look for another one. Dont you think divorce or annulled couples deserves to love and marry someone again? so this is a good law for me lang ha.

----------


## motchkatt

well, romantic imu pginterpret niya...........renewing things and good practices are nice ky gi refresh nmu mga bagay-bagay.... but come to think of it,seriously, maypa la nlng pakasal if 10years ra diay atong kaya..... ky dli nmn nmu i-endure ang pains and mga away ug lalis sa relationship, deretsuhon nmn lng WAY RENEW OI..
 :Cheesy: 

dli mn unta uso sa atoa ang divorce y mn gi propose na sya...?  ilabay na sila didto US oh, gamit na nga proposal didto ky pala divorce mostly didto.................mga adik-adik ay  :Cheesy:

----------


## spanish bred

> Some sector of our society are trying to push a bill for marriage expiry date
> 
> whats your opinion on that>>>>>


nayabag na, people will take advantage of that labi na katong ganahan daghan sila ug asawa! nayabag naman ning gobernoha unahon palang na nila ug solve ang solvable problems like hunger and poverty... gago jud ni atong systema!

----------


## orcgod

> i realized nga ang pagpakasal isnt an assurance nga kamo jd. usik2 lng nas gasto. mas lig on pman gne nang ubang live-in kysa married...
> 
> nka amgo ko ana when my aunt ug manoy nagbuwag last yr...nd it really affectd our relationships within d family.  ky naa man say ubang sawsaw...which added up the gap. there were one sided people nga dli maminaw sa isig ka side. F*ck those people, mga ipokrito...*nya pirmintihay rba mosimba*. alkanse kayo both my aunt ug manoy...dapat neutral lng unta ang mga taw if they want to help....
> 
> dghan tuod mis balay pero bugnaw sd kayo...thats y i prefer nga wla sa balay ky pirme lng blema. mkabadtrip gyd. but im not blaming their separation, there were other things sd nga nka cause sa gubot...
> 
> i thought they were a perfect family...imagine 13 years..gi idolo gud to nko ila pamilya. 
> 
> nka amgo ko kung mag asawa ko puhon, ill prove to my partner that there's NO need for a ceremony to bind us...
> ...



you're hitting the right buttons sir, like it, love it, goooooood!  :Smiley:  like what Oprah said, marriage is just a paper that binds your love.

----------


## motchkatt

yeah very true usik-usik lng sa kwarta if mgdivorce/buwag ra diay....

----------


## tikud

hahaha
we are so naive to entertain this will happen in our lifetime.
The Reproductive Health Bill wa man gani klaro mo pasar ba sa Senado kay 
daghan pud kaayo ug issues concerning a lot of rights ..... kini pa?  hapa mo uy!

----------


## ieskna

wat?!
bt this sounds the most crazier idea...
naay expiration?unsa ni food?? hope they know wat they are thinking.

----------


## dexterdal

good for 1 year lang, mo expire na... depende nimo kung imo e renew or dli. hahahahaha

----------


## m.garz

naunsa gud.. murag mag consumable nga ma-expire! lol.. way buot ang naka-huna2x ani..

----------


## gcc4426

> *Dont you think divorce or annulled couples deserves to love and marry someone again?*


IMO, they deserve it...when talking about happiness, for me importante gyd na nga malipayon kas imong gbuhat. bahala na unsay gpanabi sa uban, they dont even know the real story. hu cares. f*ck them. maybe they'll end up regretting what they said to you when they found out the truth. pero be open sd to suggestions, it always help.

im still 19, though struggling ky im trying to be independnt pero hapi man sd ky nkuha na nko akong kalipay. i woudnt care the pain bsta ako ang nagdecision sa akong mga buhat. bfore, uban ang nagkontrol sa akoa...i allowd it ky tngod sa utang kabuot. she said she was only concerned sa ako, i got her point...pero she turned out to be possessive...kung dli gne uyon sa iyang panlasa, iyang pugngan. she always thought nga binuang lng pirme ako buhaton. she even degrade my abilities...nga mediocre ra kos iyang panan-aw without her help. it led me to rebellion (undang skwela/layas balay), which is sayop sd ako nabuhat, i admit. i was jst desperate that time to get out of the cage. 

good for you sir nga ur finding ways to re-kindle ur relationship wid ur wife...para dli ma pawng ang kandila.  :Smiley:

----------


## john_yo

nindot ni sa manga minyo kay ma single og balik imo status kay ni expire na man, hehehe


saonzzzz kani jud atong nasod noh.... perti kaau mangita og paagi para maka pangwarta, saonzzzz

----------


## Maikeru

Mura man ni og "pangpangwarta" move. Mao jud ni aq makita ani. Renew every 10years = money to the pocket every 10 years. " 

"Dont you think divorce or annulled couples deserves to love and marry someone again?" - difficult question. I had attended a spiritual seminar before (I know it is Religion stuff but bear with me), the seminar came to discuss about marriage. They mentioned, marriage is sacred but not everyone believe this so as not all do believe in God. So let's put it as marriage is a big responsibility. It is not like poetry, nor the summer breeze, or the warmth of sunshine. It is the mix of every pain and every joy. So it is something we should think about before getting in. Discernment was the word used for this. If you have discerned before getting in to this, I don't believe you will be one of those people who are "divorced" or "annulled".

This marriage expiry date stuff and it's sibling, divorce is one way of escaping responsibilities and an excuse for commitment.

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

> Some sector of our society are trying to push a bill for marriage expiry date
> 
> whats your opinion on that>>>>>


xure woi, post daw og link, kuyawa gud ana :Cheesy:

----------


## okatokat

unshaaaaahh :Huh: !!!!

----------


## annerhexian

grabe na pangwarta ana oi.. sanctity of marriage.. naay expiration.. wat d!

pahuway oi... nyahahhahhaha

asa link ani brad be? want to read it.. dont like chizmiss na issues... 

link link.. oh ye! where na u link?

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

*Women's group wants expiry date on marriage* 



“A marriage license should be just like a passport or driver’s license. If we are not interested to renew it, then it expires” 


hahaha, pila kahay renew ana :Cheesy:

----------


## tamse

hahaha... mao na ron.. daghan nang bata barombado ani ron.. kay ngano man? kay gnhan cla lahi2x ilang asawa? wa cla ka huna2x sa ilang mga anak? nabuang na ni ron

----------


## annerhexian

> *Women's group wants expiry date on marriage* 
> 
> 
> 
> A marriage license should be just like a passport or drivers license. If we are not interested to renew it, then it expires 
> 
> 
> hahaha, pila kahay renew ana


 
mao sad na imo g ampo brad sa? nyahahhahha

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

> mao sad na imo g ampo brad sa? nyahahhahha


hahaha, d ko mag tel :Cheesy:

----------


## tracernet_v2

just because daghan ta madunggan n gabulag, does not mean tanan gabulag jd!!!

how about tarongon n lng ang annulment procedures, i suggest to include to the basis of annulment (or "grounds for annulment" or whatever they call it) n "both parties are married for 10 years and both has agreed to move that the marriage be void" or something like that... aron sd moigo sa mga tao nga gusto n jd mangita ug lain pero gusto sd malinaw ilang marriage...

I would agree sa comments/opionions sa uban who agrees to the bill, but at least don't try to include the others n ngpakasal jd because they believe in the sanctity and sacredness of the ritual... if you have problems with your marriage, or if you see that you are going to have problems, then make sure things will be OK, especially sa mga anak...

----------


## pankie101

luoy mn pud mga bata ani wui f naa nay kids ang couple..
sila mabalo ug sabot...

----------


## maitoots

i think naa man cguro kind sa marriage nga naa expiry. murag ang secret man tngali to ma expire within 2 yrs.. pero kanang renewable within 10 yrs.. saun nlang na oi.. maypa i legalize nlang ang divorce, at least divorce is a choice dli prehas ani nga after 10 yrs matagbaw ka renew nya we know government mkalipong rba na ilang service.. but i guess this will not push thru.. suggestion pa tngali ni.

----------


## b0ty0k

i think civil weding d0es hav an xpiration..d0nt realy kn0w..heheheeh

----------


## treize

nayabag na! hahay... life... damn too many stupid people..

----------


## ladygreen

> i think civil weding d0es hav an xpiration..d0nt realy kn0w..heheheeh



_OMG!!! grabeh noh?pati marriage k naa expiry date? tsk tsk tsk tsk..
according to my office mate, CIVIL wedding does expires after 5years..
laina pod ana oi, so if ma expire na xa,expire na pod ang obligations? what about the kids? wala nlng pod kwenta? then if it expires so free na mangita na pod lain? ka bati----mura di ai wala satisfaction....










_

----------


## foxie...

aw, kung naa may expiration dili nana matawag ug sacred.. nganong sa simbahan paman sad i-held kung mao man diay nga dili man matuman ang gipanaad nimo atubangan sa altar sa ginoo.. unsa nalay use sa words nga " for richer and for poorer, in sickness and in healh, til death do us part" diba?

----------


## foxie...

> nayabag na! hahay... life... damn too many stupid people..



mao jud, bisag unsa lang masulod sa utok sa mga tawong way lingaw.. hehehe

----------


## TOPER

> luoy mn pud mga bata ani wui f naa nay kids ang couple..
> sila mabalo ug sabot...


mao gwud, nya ma expire nasad nya ang birth certificate sa bata ani kay surname sa papa man iyang gidala tapos na expire naman.
pa renew sad cla ug apil? what if usa ka dosena ang anak? pwerte daghana renewhonon.

----------


## windshock

amazing, toink...

----------


## touch_me_not

> nayabag na! hahay... life... damn too many stupid people..



i agree with this.. :Cheesy:

----------


## esotericlove

naunsa naman nang mga thinking sa mga tao oi, pati marriage naapil naman sa ila mga kabuang.. sacred bya tawn na..

----------


## miramax

Mao ra bah ug ang thread sa pikas nga kasal naay expiry date?

If tinood man gani nah, makaingon koh nganong karon pah neh gepagawas balaura d na tah ko mogasto ug dako...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

----------


## esotericlove

> Mao ra bah ug ang thread sa pikas nga kasal naay expiry date?
> 
> If tinood man gani nah, makaingon koh nganong karon pah neh gepagawas balaura d na tah ko mogasto ug dako...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


 
wahahhaha kalain jud ani sister ambot lang.. wla jud ko kauyon

----------


## neurain

nindot man sad naa expiration date ang marriage license aron kung din-a mo ganahan ninyung 2 kai mao neh mao nah...aw wanai daghang istoryang wai lami daritsu na dna mo gasto pila ka libo huwat ug pila ka tuig...

----------


## esotericlove

> nindot man sad naa expiration date ang marriage license aron kung din-a mo ganahan ninyung 2 kai mao neh mao nah...aw wanai daghang istoryang wai lami daritsu na dna mo gasto pila ka libo huwat ug pila ka tuig...


 
SUS! maryosep.. unya kung nana mga anak? biyaan nalang? ngak! di jud nako ma imagine ang family ana nga storyaha.. kapaet jud ambot lang..

----------


## neurain

> naunsa naman nang mga thinking sa mga tao oi, pati marriage naapil naman sa ila mga kabuang.. sacred bya tawn na..



uu tinuod sagrado ang kasal pero unsaon mana nimung kasagrado sa kaminyu-un kung ang imung pares demonyu wai au, samok inyung pag puyo

----------


## esotericlove

> uu tinuod sagrado ang kasal pero unsaon mana nimung kasagrado sa kaminyu-un kung ang imung pares demonyu wai au, samok inyung pag puyo


siguro sa karon na na mga bag o na minyo if ever.. mao gani na di ptaka ug minyo.. mao gani decission na super critical.. saun uban lain man basihan, uwag man ug uban pa.. dili man tanan gud kaminyoon maayo.. peru why get married and then ma expire lang.. di nalang mag minyo..ambot dili jud ko agree anang naa expiry.. kung ako ron panahona nya ingon ana samot di ko mag minyo.. kakapoy ra kadaku anang prob kung nana mo mga anak,.. unyag way nahot imo mabana? pagkalooy sa imo mga anak.. kung walay ikabuga di nalang jud magminyo ilabe na mga lake na way ikabuhi sa family.. mag minyo plang syag kadaghan sige lang sya pangiti unya unsa nalang ang ugma sa mga anak.. hahays..

----------


## Dragonz

> uu tinuod sagrado ang kasal pero unsaon mana nimung kasagrado sa kaminyu-un kung ang imung pares demonyu wai au, samok inyung pag puyo


mao btaw ingon pa sa katigulangan brad... "ayaw pagdali dali. huna hunaag ka daghan, kay bsig magmahay ka ra. wala narabay bawi-ay sa kaminyoon. tagaig time nga magkaila jud mog tarong sa usag usa, para hangtod sa hangtod na inyong kalipay ang inyong kaminyoon." Mao nai gsulti sa ako lola sa una, mao nang ala ko nidayon pag minyo sa ako X-gf. Mangtas kaug xag batasan, 7years nami ato. D nako makaon yaha batasan. so, nanu mag antos man ko brad?.. nanu mag dalidali man? AMEN...

----------


## Dragonz

> siguro sa karon na na mga bag o na minyo if ever.. mao gani na di ptaka ug minyo.. mao gani decission na super critical.. saun uban lain man basihan, uwag man ug uban pa.. dili man tanan gud kaminyoon maayo.. peru why get married and then ma expire lang.. di nalang mag minyo..ambot dili jud ko agree anang naa expiry.. kung ako ron panahona nya ingon ana samot di ko mag minyo.. kakapoy ra kadaku anang prob kung nana mo mga anak,.. unyag way nahot imo mabana? pagkalooy sa imo mga anak.. kung walay ikabuga di nalang jud magminyo ilabe na mga lake na way ikabuhi sa family.. mag minyo plang syag kadaghan sige lang sya pangiti unya unsa nalang ang ugma sa mga anak.. hahays..


 :Thumbs Up:  approve sis!

----------


## esotericlove

> approve sis!


 
naman gani mga lake bro na sige lang ug pang buntis ug girls.. nya wla gani ug hatag hatag ur ngita ug paagi para naa ikahatag ug ugma sa mga bata.. kung mao na kadaghan samot ang bastardong mga tao.. ug tuod minyo man nya na expire na unsa pagkaon kay ma expire lang ang mga responsibilidad? nah, musamot ka irresponsable ang mga tao nga ana nag batasan... wla jud ayo nang expiry expiry.. bugo ang nag propose ana..musamot kadaghan ang mga buang sa kalibutan ana.. irresponsable man gani maski nanay kasal samot pag naa tuod peru naay expiry, so nana freedom manguwag ug kadaghan? unya WALAY NAHOT!!! SUS, saun nalang..

----------


## Dragonz

> naman gani mga lake bro na sige lang ug pang buntis ug girls.. nya wla gani ug hatag hatag ur ngita ug paagi para naa ikahatag ug ugma sa mga bata.. kung mao na kadaghan samot ang bastardong mga tao.. ug tuod minyo man nya na expire na unsa pagkaon kay ma expire lang ang mga responsibilidad? nah, musamot ka irresponsable ang mga tao nga ana nag batasan... wla jud ayo nang expiry expiry.. bugo ang nag propose ana..musamot kadaghan ang mga buang sa kalibutan ana.. irresponsable man gani maski nanay kasal samot pag naa tuod peru naay expiry, so nana freedom manguwag ug kadaghan? unya WALAY NAHOT!!! SUS, saun nalang..


hehe! mao jud. d pod cla ma konsinya sa ila anak. gamay nalang cguro lalaki nga buotan ron, apil nako ana.. hehe.. kun ako pa ang anak, sakit kau sa ako buot nga broken family d i ko gkan. pero maygani dili... Cmbako... Hehe, hot kay ka sis... kalma lang...

----------


## b0ty0k

> _OMG!!! grabeh noh?pati marriage k naa expiry date? tsk tsk tsk tsk.._
> _according to my office mate, CIVIL wedding does expires after 5years.._
> _laina pod ana oi, so if ma expire na xa,expire na pod ang obligations? what about the kids? wala nlng pod kwenta? then if it expires so free na mangita na pod lain? ka bati----mura di ai wala satisfaction...._


its n0t a pr0blem man ug naa xpiry ang marij..pede raman inyo i c0ntinue in church..dpende rana sa c0uple ug magkasinab0t..if hapi b0th sides, den w0rk it out..

----------


## jmc32

funny lagi ni  :Wink:  you wish..

----------


## esotericlove

> hehe! mao jud. d pod cla ma konsinya sa ila anak. gamay nalang cguro lalaki nga buotan ron, apil nako ana.. hehe.. kun ako pa ang anak, sakit kau sa ako buot nga broken family d i ko gkan. pero maygani dili... Cmbako... Hehe, hot kay ka sis... kalma lang...


 
nah, wa jud ayo nag think ana bro.. dili bya na lalim na life kung impierno ang life sa mga bipamiyaan sa sa partner mas samot same ani kay gaminyo jud mo.. naman gani daghan bastardo ron kay la gipang angkon sa mga amahan nya karon ani pa jud naa expiry samot! naa gani ko kaila looy po kay 24 nlang iya edad wla jud sya kita ya papa kay la jud sulti ya mama.. karon kung naa expiry ipanganak ang bata pag ka daku muingon lang ang atong anak na na expire naman gud ang marriage sa ako parents wla ni renew ako papa mao broken family me? ngak! kapaet.. pag ka wala ga think ang nahuna huna ana kung tinood man na naay expiry..

----------


## netcommando

it's a lifetime commitment man na

----------


## esotericlove

> it's a lifetime commitment man na


 
korak ka dyan bro..

----------


## Maikeru

OT: Daghan na diay nagHimo ani nga thread? hekhek. Anway, aq point is same as the other post naq sa ubang thread (same topic)

TOPIC:
1st nako maThink is, mura ni og pangwarta napud. Cge gud renew, so magSige pud og bayad para ana? Anywa, set that aside.

Somewhat, IMO I find this an encouragement nga magLainlain og bana/asawa nga mangabit. Though it is safe to say nga we don't know unsa jud ang mahitabo in the future kung maApprobahan ni, pero, sa batasan sa mga tao? Dili lau nga mas mudaghan ang mga broken family tungod ani.

Mao na kung magMinyo man gai, magHunahuna og maau. TanAwn nimo imong kaugalingon, tanAwn nimo imong partner. We need to DISCERN before we get into a married life. Karon gud, sayonsayonon raman gud ni nato ang minyo. Bisag wala pa naandman magminyo. We often overlook that marriage is a big responsibility and commitment that we need to DISCERN before we get in to a lifelong contract. This move is just a way to escape from the responsibilities and commitment placed after marriage. We have annulment and I think that is enough solution kung nasaup man jud og pili og bana/asawa. Tinood kuti ang process(I heard lang hap) and mahal ang gasto ani, but I think it is reasonable kay priceless man pud ang bukOn ani, breaking a family nagud ang giistoryahan ani.

Kung maAprobahan ni, musaka ang rate sa mga broken families, maEncourage ang mga tao nga mangirida/mangabit. Ang magSuffer ang mga anak. Unsa nalang kaha a2ng future ana noh? Imagine, for season1 Talpolano imo papa pagSeason2 c Goryo na imong papa. Do you even think nindot na? No matter how you put it, people will always abuse something, it is seen in history and it is seen nowadays. So IMO, this move will bring no good in the future.

Family is the smallest unit of the community, and a community is not a community without it. if this unit breaks easily after a span of time, what will become of our community? Will it also break in a span of time, since it's foundation(family) do so too?

----------


## katilaw_ka

mura ra man gihapon ni og divorce. why not i-allow na lang gyud nang divorce para wala samok.

----------


## esotericlove

> OT: Daghan na diay nagHimo ani nga thread? hekhek. Anway, aq point is same as the other post naq sa ubang thread (same topic)
> 
> TOPIC:
> 1st nako maThink is, mura ni og pangwarta napud. Cge gud renew, so magSige pud og bayad para ana? Anywa, set that aside.
> 
> Somewhat, IMO I find this an encouragement nga magLainlain og bana/asawa nga mangabit. Though it is safe to say nga we don't know unsa jud ang mahitabo in the future kung maApprobahan ni, pero, sa batasan sa mga tao? Dili lau nga mas mudaghan ang mga broken family tungod ani.
> 
> Mao na kung magMinyo man gai, magHunahuna og maau. TanAwn nimo imong kaugalingon, tanAwn nimo imong partner. We need to DISCERN before we get into a married life. Karon gud, sayonsayonon raman gud ni nato ang minyo. Bisag wala pa naandman magminyo. We often overlook that marriage is a big responsibility and commitment that we need to DISCERN before we get in to a lifelong contract. This move is just a way to escape from the responsibilities and commitment placed after marriage. We have annulment and I think that is enough solution kung nasaup man jud og pili og bana/asawa. Tinood kuti ang process(I heard lang hap) and mahal ang gasto ani, but I think it is reasonable kay priceless man pud ang bukOn ani, breaking a family nagud ang giistoryahan ani.
> 
> ...


 
MAO jud bro.. korak jud ka.. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## b0ty0k

usahay man gud, u miri d wr0ng prs0n.. mao na!

----------


## esotericlove

> usahay man gud, u miri d wr0ng prs0n.. mao na!


 
mao bitaw na need to decide ug tarong bro, di ra kay basta basta lang..its a lifetime decission man jud and it's a sacred thing jud..

----------


## b0ty0k

> mao bitaw na need to decide ug tarong bro, di ra kay basta basta lang..its a lifetime decission man jud and it's a sacred thing jud..


bsan unza0n nimo ug tar0ng ug deside yet ur n0t h0lding d future man, u w0nt kn0w if ur decisi0n is ryt tel u see d results of it.. and dat results may be gud or bad para nimo.. dba?

----------


## treize

giahan na ni ako unya to i check akoa kanus-a to mo expire kay basin di ko kabantay ulitaw na sad diay ko..

----------


## esotericlove

> giahan na ni ako unya to i check akoa kanus-a to mo expire kay basin di ko kabantay ulitaw na sad diay ko..


 
waheheheh check bro para kita napod ka lain.. hekhekhek..

----------


## jntio

pgka nice ani pg ma aprov

----------


## xinevirtucio

BS

unsa pagtuo nila sa kaminyuon..balay-balay tubig-tubig?

saon...

----------


## reygie

Unsa naman ning pilipinas uy, bisan unsa nalang nahunahunaan. If expired unsaon man, presohon? toinks!

----------


## pinkavaya

sugot ko ani uy...!! d jd sayun ang ka minyoOn..at least in a legal way naay option cla sa isat_isa..

----------


## esotericlove

> sugot ko ani uy...!! d jd sayun ang ka minyoOn..at least in a legal way naay option cla sa isat_isa..



ngiga, liberated jud ka sis..ako di ko nahan ani..

----------


## treize

expire na akong marriage certificate wa pa koy kwarta para renew.. lisora ani mailog to og lain akong asawa! tsk! tsk! tsk!

----------


## motchkatt

hahaha korak jud treize! lain napud nang tigumanan ky lisod na mailog ang asawa

----------


## Emzs

this is the most brilliant idea i have ever heard about marriage. LOL!

Mao bitaw noh ? ibutang talang. 5 year ang expiration sa contract. Naa ra sa couple if mu renew sila sa sa contract after 5 years.

----------


## sam_nikki

Agree ako sa renewable marriage license.

Maganda yan especially sa mga taong gusto ng annulment which is cant offord sila para magbayad kay sobrang mahal. Kabalo ko nga ang marriage is forever pero may mga tao jud nga sa wala pa sila nakasal mga but-an kaayo tapos after na sa kasal didto na mogawas ang tinuod nga batasan..dili man jud nato na sya malikayan..so unsa pay rason nga mag-ipon mo ug magsige lang mo ug binugbugay. And one thing siguro dili man sya problem sa pagrenew kay i heard na dali lang sya ug barato lang ang bayad..And kung tinud anay jud mo nga nagkahigugmaay sa imo bana or asawa dili man siguro ninyo huna-hunaon ang expiry date kay sure man mo nga love ninyo ang usag-usa.

----------


## MrsJack

> its a given fact, it's easy to obtain a marriage contract in the philippines however, it is very difficult to have it annuled. 
> 
> On this regards, would you want to put an expiry date on the contract?


 :Shocked: 
have anybody thought of the kids?
...with this idea, if ever naa expiry ang kaminyuon... mo-expire pod ba ang mga bata as imong anak?

sounds awful...

----------


## treize

ang sunod ana naa nay contract inyong pagka ginikan unya naa say expiry date... wahehehe...

----------


## Maikeru

> ang sunod ana naa nay contract inyong pagka ginikan unya naa say expiry date... wahehehe...


Murag ana jud na padong treize ^^

----------


## Ryai_22

ayaw lang pod ui...luoy pod ang mga anak...ok lang if ala pa mga anak...ehehhe

----------


## ako_na

i agree with this idea.mgnda na mgkaexpiration ang kasal but sana limited lng..once lng sana pd maexpire ung kasal.kung kunwari naexpire n ksal nyo then naisipan mo mgasawa ulit dapat d n pd maexpire ung kasal nun.dpt bgyan lng ng 2nd chance nde marameng chance kc mrame aabuso sa gnun.... :Thumbs Up:  sana mkta 2 ng mga ngdedecide pra nmn mkta nla ung mga suggestions sa petition for this expiration of marriage.....

----------


## b0ty0k

on my opini0n.. pede cg0ru bago magpakasal sa church eh dadaan muna sa civil weding which has an xpiration, den pagkatap0s, if d c0uple desides to go on wid der merid lyf den sa church na sila magpakasal otherwise separate nalng sila.. but 1s nakasal na sa church, den wala na xpirati0n y0n.. ok lang kaya ganito? hehe

----------


## CountCless

"we have to learn to love what is good for us"

pero tobma ani, kay since birth di manjud ko ganahan ug 'marriage'2 stuffs..keber!

----------


## Warnok

ot; why make life complicated....wla na kasal2....tilaw2 na lng....

----------


## nwt956

> its a given fact, it's easy to obtain a marriage contract in the philippines however, it is very difficult to have it annuled. 
> 
> On this regards, would you want to put an expiry date on the contract?


piligro sa AIDS ning stylela... :cool:

----------


## RCR75

> its a given fact, it's easy to obtain a marriage contract in the philippines however, it is very difficult to have it annuled. 
> 
> On this regards, would you want to put an expiry date on the contract?



di ko kay inig expire mag renew napod ka unya bayad napod ka red tape, ay nalang bahalag minyo ko forever kalugar man japon hehehehe

----------


## julz23

> di ko kay inig expire mag renew napod ka unya bayad napod ka red tape, ay nalang bahalag minyo ko forever kalugar man japon hehehehe



-------->kadto lang nis sa mga dato og naay expiration..ky kaming mga uyamot way ika renew kung

ma expire nah..hehehe

----------


## esotericlove

> -------->kadto lang nis sa mga dato og naay expiration..ky kaming mga uyamot way ika renew kung
> 
> ma expire nah..hehehe


ang responsibilidad di na mu pili sa uyamot og datu bro..hehehhe hahays kapaet ba anang expiry oi..di jud ko nahan ana..para nako kung nako pilion na tao kanang will be together til our hair turns white and our head turns bald...til the last breath like my parents..sad ayo jud ko aning expiry expiry..murag lahi ra jud ni...

----------


## aozora

ok ra. just find a good partner.

----------


## almarx

kalokohannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## pakLo

Pls click here to know the answer.. :Smiley:

----------


## White-raven

Maayo ra na-disapprove na, wala man tingale ga-ugat ang problema sa panag-uban pero kung giunsa pag-pili ang ilang partner sa panag-uban.Lifetime commitment gyud unta na ang kasal.

----------


## karwren

> its a given fact, it's easy to obtain a marriage contract in the philippines however, it is very difficult to have it annuled. 
> 
> On this regards, would you want to put an expiry date on the contract?


A simple NO. =)

----------


## gun_45

why not? marriage ra man kung naa bay expiry ang giistoryahan dri right?kung if ever naa ta option,thats what ive understood sa question sa TS.
kung annuled perteng dugaya..maypa mu expire! labi na ang asawa maoy nangabit unya mu demand og kwarta and u found out nga wala gigasto sa mga bata kay toa sa iyang laki!...susmaryeosep!

we know nga naa man jud mariage nga ga work og,naay wala. so option lang man ni,kung happy namo,then ayaw pa renew! waheheheheh!
kung naa law ani .... kinsa ra to gusto pa renew,hala gooooooooo!   :Wink:

----------


## gun_45

> uu tinuod sagrado ang kasal pero unsaon mana nimung kasagrado sa kaminyu-un kung ang imung pares demonyu wai au, samok inyung pag puyo


i agree.............  :Smiley:

----------


## neurain

napa ni nga thread...

tsk...tsk...unsaon mana ninyu inyung kalooi sa inyung anak kung permi ka maigo sa kinumo sa imung bana? kaloi-e pud tawn  ang inyung kaugalingon kai kanang mga anak sa ngadto ngadto makasabot ra na cla.

----------


## neurain

> SUS! maryosep.. unya kung nana mga anak? biyaan nalang? ngak! di jud nako ma imagine ang family ana nga storyaha.. kapaet jud ambot lang..


subra pa sa sus! maryusep ang imu ma experience kung sge sge pamong 2 nya sige sige pd mug away maypag mamahulay mo kai tabla ra ug nayabag ang beatles anang istoryaha...mao ning wai asenso ang PILIPINAS..asin suka nalang hahahah

----------


## mydesire

> to my mind, it is about time that we should do something about this matter. for I beliv the requisites to a successful marraige are as follows;
> 
> HAPPINESS
> To be happy with a man, you must understand him a lot
> and love him a little.
> To be happy with a woman, you must love her a lot and
> not try to understand her at all.
> 
> LONGEVITY
> ...



 :Thumbs Up: i so agree with this bro

----------


## mydesire

> i agree with this idea.mgnda na mgkaexpiration ang kasal but sana limited lng..once lng sana pd maexpire ung kasal.kung kunwari naexpire n ksal nyo then naisipan mo mgasawa ulit dapat d n pd maexpire ung kasal nun.dpt bgyan lng ng 2nd chance nde marameng chance kc mrame aabuso sa gnun.... sana mkta 2 ng mga ngdedecide pra nmn mkta nla ung mga suggestions sa petition for this expiration of marriage.....



yeah ok pud ko ani :Thumbs Up: 
at least once will be ok nah bah...
patagam pud nih....at least makarealize nga ang pag minyo dili sayun2..labi nah kng unplanned jud...
dili pud maayo ug walay limit oi..basin ang ending unya ang mga pinoy anih...kadaghan mah minyo...

wala man juy kwenta ang marriage gud if dili najd xa mo work.
lisud man sad pugson..ug mapuga najud tanan...dili man jud xa muwork.
and besides...if nana moy anak...
mas mgsuffer ang anak ninyu if makita niya visibly nga ang iyng parents ky sige lang away and wala nay respeto sa usag usa bah

sakto jud..there's no such thing as 3rd chance

----------


## rOv_rOv

yeah! ganahan ku ana...

----------


## Peace

what for?
so that you'll have the option to opt-out and choose not to renew it after it expires so that you can get a new wifey? hhhmmmmm

marriage is a binding contract and without expiry  :Smiley: 
what God has put together. . . let no man put asunder.

----------


## The Japanese Kyoushi

no way! what happens now to the "til death do us part" line?!

----------


## sexyjanes

hahahhahah nindot lage ni..sa mag tiayong ang relationship na wla nay ayo!!!

----------


## emow

Such foolishness. Are we that short sighted to be unable to see the repercussions of such proposal? Common sense has really been  uncommon lately.

----------


## Dee_Dee

dako kaayo ning binuang...pangwarta ra gihapon ni sa goberno.

----------


## sport30

advantage ni sa marriage nga dili mo work out pro unsaon naman lang ang katong ok ang marriage? magcge renew? ka hasol ba sad hinuon. additional pangwarta nsad sa gobyerno.

----------


## pearl29

i dont agree  :Smiley:

----------


## ronz_rodz

kamahal jud sa annulment

----------


## cassiopeia

atay. maypag di nlg pakasal ma expire rman diay. ahaha

----------


## kuyabog

it is fair and practical nga dunay expiration ang contract. i renew lang kung ganahan gud. pero kung dili na... aw expired.

----------


## iskul_bukol

when ang effectivity ani kay mag minyo nako kung mao ni....hehehehe

----------


## yam123

nya ang sunod nana agency para bana og asawa kay nana man contract.

----------


## r-jay1542

whahaha.. kalain anang naay expiration wui.

----------


## epoaxlan

nice ni da ma test jud nato ang love sa ato partner if mo renew sya or dili..

----------


## bedouin

dili ko uyun ani contract wui, kay alkanse kaayo mi mga babaye ug mga anak..

kung maabot gani na nga panahon, dapat usbun pud ang "till death do us part" into "till end of contract do us part..".....tsk..tsk..

----------


## yonnis1980

cge cge.. when man ni aprobahan?

----------


## rickflag

approved ko ani. kay di man jud tanang marriage mag work.

----------


## lintanks

the marriage contract is just a piece of scrap paper if love is gone.  the only value left to it is it can be used to coerce the marriage couple to do certain OBLIGATIONS and nothing more! The principle of marriage should be on the basis of LOVE and not on legality or religion.

----------


## yonnis1980

> *The principle of marriage should be on the basis of LOVE and not on legality or religion*.


i strongly agree.

pero naa man gud uban naminyo tungod kay na preggy si girl.

naa pud uban naminyo kay na challenge ra.

daghan reasons...other than LOVE.. :Sad:

----------


## DeepwateR

for lawyers and the like, marriage contract is really just a piece of paper. kaya nga "contract" but marriage perse is a commitment. and yes, yonnis, daghan nahitabo na ani na nagminyo nalng kay nabuntis ang girl but even so, before makadecide sila magminyo nabuntis man gani or whatever, naa man jud choice and mao na ang ka-paet kay people take it too lightly. and yes, daghan marriages dli magwork only because these couples don't make it work. I don't know if na-approve na ba ang renewal of contracts every 3 years but I believe scheme lng ni sa government para mobayad nasad ta ambot lng. wla may sense magcgecge renew nga sa church or in both hearts minyo naman jud ang magtiayon. No one ever said Marriage was gonna be a bed of roses, its committing to a lifetime partnership.

----------


## AntitaniC

pwede pud....

naay option pila ka years ma expire... para ayos.. lol

----------


## glennbraynalonzo

...Mangita jud ning gobyerno ug lain nasang source sa ilang kurakot dah T_T...

----------


## lintanks

> i strongly agree.
> 
> pero naa man gud uban naminyo tungod kay na preggy si girl.
> 
> naa pud uban naminyo kay na challenge ra.
> 
> daghan reasons...other than LOVE..


Correct ka dyan! I can cite a few marriages for convenience.  Example: maka elevate sa ilang economic status, from pobre to arang arang. Or social status because of the family name of the marriage partner; na preggy ang babaye, so in order dili ma embarrassed ang girl's family, pakaslan; business relationships, etc etc

----------


## iMAX

hehehe karn pa sad ko ka bantay ani dah..

ont: kung ang marriage nay expiration date i think daghan na nag single rn kay kapuyan na ang uban mag pa renew sa ilang marriage... hehehe... so meaning naa sad di ai expiration ang inyo undying love?

----------


## ishboy

ok ko aning ideaha aron ug wa nay gusto ang bana/asawa huwaton nalang nga moexpire ang petsa.

----------


## carbrill

hehehe... sus kung naa ni expiration daghan kaau mga mag tiayon di na mag pa renew... lol..

----------


## cyberZone

actually college pako mao gyud ni akong gpanganduy. ky kasagaran kung minyo na magkadaugay magkabati.. so may nlng ug dli na gnahan sa usag-usa.. nganu pugson mn? so dli na ipa.renew at least wla nay kabit2x madatu pa ang gobyerno...

----------


## bolabog

hehehe i did not thought ang yes i do and till death do us part pwede pa! hahaha.. naa na expiration.

----------


## ryeaka

sus il be very happy if this will be realized...  :Cheesy:

----------


## dearlabe

Yah AGREE, y not? 

Hmmmm, I smell someone's fish in here. Hahahah. Wait and see mode lng ko.

----------


## walker

marriage license man na di ba? kung driver's license adto LTO pa renew, asa man ang marriage license?

----------


## DeepwateR

city hall parenew

----------


## paulmagzaccount

NEVER!   ok rka??

----------


## dangelndisguise

dili ko uyon ani

bahala ug madugay nko makit.an akong pamanhonon basta nkasiguro gani ko na mao na na.. unya naa na noon ni. 

hahayz what a lyf..

----------


## PeeJ

DMD! ataka sad anang naay expiration oi.. mura man ug duwa.duwa lang ang marriage... dli uyon!

----------


## dangelndisguise

> DMD! ataka sad anang naay expiration oi.. mura man ug duwa.duwa lang ang marriage... dli uyon!



mao gyud . duwa2x na diay na ang kasal ron? 
unsa ang pghimo ug bata basin duwa2x napd . 
aw giduwa2x nmn diay gani sa uban

----------


## reginakrys

ayaw lang.. knowing unsa ni ka unprogrssive atong mga sistema dire, maka predict na ko nga maglinya nasad kag taas kung magparenew ka.. same lang sa driver's license, prc license (well, not really dugay sa linya, but dugay makuha.. pila ra bay pagprint sa new id), nbi clearance.. ayaw nalang tawn dungagi pa ug marriage license renewal..

----------


## dangelndisguise

pangwarta guro ni ila ay saunz

----------


## paulmagzaccount

b4 ka enter btaw ug kamenyuon u hav to think million tyms btaw, e xur jd nmu ug tarung ang imu ma partner unya naa na hnuon xpiration?? pgkalaaya! 

kanang gus2 ug xpiration sa marriage contract ky bigaon rna. maypa mg muslim nlng xa!

----------


## paulmagzaccount

samot ka pobre guro ang pinas ani f naa xpiration ang MC.

----------


## dangelndisguise

> b4 ka enter btaw ug kamenyuon u hav to think million tyms btaw, e xur jd nmu ug tarung ang imu ma partner unya naa na hnuon xpiration?? pgkalaaya! 
> 
> kanang gus2 ug xpiration sa marriage contract ky bigaon rna. maypa mg muslim nlng xa!


moa. ngdugay2x gani ug enter sa kaminyoon para matarung jud ug hunahuna unya naa na hinouy expiration.. pgka.atot.

----------


## Crimson_Viper

a retarded thread, since 2007

god, help us.!

----------

